# دورة تعليم civil 3d 2013 باللغة العربية ( فيديو ) بالتفصيل



## hosh123 (1 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أخوانى الأعزاء أعضاء المنتدى الجميل .... الاخوة الأفاضل زوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب

بإذن الله سأقوم بشرح برنامج الــــ CIVIL 3D 2013 من خلال مجموعة من الفيديوهات التى تقوم بشرح تفصيلى لإمكانيات البرنامج بكل جزئياته وكل إستخداماته ولن تقتصر
على مجال الطرق فقط بل سأشرح لكم بإذن الله العديد من الأستخدامات الاخرى للبرنامج أهمها كيفية عمل شبكات تمديد المواسير ( بكافة أنواعها ) وكذلك سأقوم بعمل دمج بين البرنامج
وبرامج أخرى مثل الأكسيل وذلك ليسهل علينا العديد من الخطوات أثناء العمل كما سترون بإذن الله...... 

ويجب هنا ان أذكر أن تلك الدروة ليست بقوة الدورات الموجودة فعلاً فى المنتدى والتى تتناول البرنامج بإصداراتة المختلفة ولكن أوعدكم بإنكم ستجدون فيها تفاصيل وأشياء لم تذكر 
فى أى من تلك الدورات السابقة و ما هى إلا ترجمة لما رأيته على العديد من المواقع المختلفة التى كنت أراها خلال إعدادى لهذة الدورة ..

لذا أرجو منكم أن تشاركونى الرأى و التساؤلات فى هذة الدروة وسأقوم بإذن الله بالإجابه على كافة التساؤلات التى تطرح بناءاً على ترتيب دروس الدورة ..
فأرجو أن تستفيدوا منها ومنتظر ردودكم

ستجدون الملفات الخاصة بالدورة ( من خلال 3 مواقع تحميل مختلفة ) على الرابط التالى
fingerprint videos

أما دروس الدروة ستجدونها بإذن الله على رابط اليوتيوب الخاص بالدورة على هذا الرابط
HISHAM FAWZY - YouTube​


عزمي حماد قال:


> الاخوان والزملاء الاعزاء
> هذا هو لينك تحميل جميع الدروس للاستاذ هشام فوزي
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26!168
> ​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (1 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز هشام يسرني ويشرفني بان اكون اول يشكرك على جهودك المباركه وباذن الله تكون في صفحاتك البيضاء يوم القيامه
اخي العزيز باذن الله سنتابع معك الدروس واي ملاحضات او استفسارات سننلقشها وبموضوعية
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل مثواك الجنه ولجميع امة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## mohamed zehiry (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا اخى الكريم هشام وعدتنا بان تقدم دورة فى هذا البرنامج ووفيت بوعدك اخى الكريم 
اتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد فى هذه الدورة واتمنى من الله ان يرزقك الاخلاص ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (2 مايو 2012)

اخى هشام بارك الله فيك .والله المشكلة التى تحدثت عليها معك مازالت قائمة لم استطع تشغيل الملفات حتى الان .هل يوجد برنامج تحويل الى نوع اخر من المشغلات للملفات .


----------



## hosh123 (2 مايو 2012)

garary قال:


> اخى هشام بارك الله فيك .والله المشكلة التى تحدثت عليها معك مازالت قائمة لم استطع تشغيل الملفات حتى الان .هل يوجد برنامج تحويل الى نوع اخر من المشغلات للملفات .



السلام عليكم
أخى جرارى قم بإزاله أى برنامج تشغيل فيديو موجود على الجهاز لديك ثم قم بإنزال البرنامج الذى أرسلت لك الرابط الخاص به أمس وبإذن الله سيعمل معك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (2 مايو 2012)

تهائنى من القلب لك على ما وفيت بة من تقديم الدورة وربنا معك ونحن فى متابعة مستمرة لجميع الحلقات جزاك اللة خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة 

(اسلوبك فى الشرح والاخراج اكثر من رائع) وشكرا


----------



## elshabasey (2 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafammy (2 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## garary (2 مايو 2012)

اخى هشام لم تنفع اى طريقة .سؤالى للاخوة المشاركين هل احد منهم قام بتشغيل الملفات وعلى اى برنامج مشكورين.


----------



## bazoonline (2 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابو جنى على (2 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه من اروع الشروحات فى السيفل ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا باش مهندس*


----------



## ابو جنى على (2 مايو 2012)

*بنصح الاخوه بالدخول على رابط اليوتيوب افضل *


----------



## wmanr (3 مايو 2012)

نزل برنامج التشغيل km player وباذن اللة تشغل جميع الفيديوهات


----------



## علي الحياني (3 مايو 2012)

_*شـــكــراً جـــزيـــلاً
ننتظر بقية الدروس
وفقكم الله تعالى*_​


----------



## ahmed_8181 (3 مايو 2012)

أسأل الله الكريم ان يفتح عليك من ابواب علمه

وأرجو من المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (3 مايو 2012)

يرجى من السادة المشرفين تثبيت دروس المهندس هشام فوزى (hos123) لكى يستفيد بها اكبر عدد من المهندسين فى منتدانا الكبير وربنا يوفقك ويزيدك علما


----------



## mah_kh65 (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (4 مايو 2012)

garary قال:


> اخى هشام لم تنفع اى طريقة .سؤالى للاخوة المشاركين هل احد منهم قام بتشغيل الملفات وعلى اى برنامج مشكورين.


عندى الحلقات شغاله على اكثر من برنامج مثل الريال بلير وتلاقيه على الرابط ده 
http://saudi-arabia.real.com/realplayer?lsrc=rd301
او برنامج vlc player وتلاقيه على الرابط ده 
http://www.almeethaq.net/lv/group/view/kl36434/VLC_Media_Player.htm


----------



## terfassa2009 (4 مايو 2012)

اخى هشام بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو جنى على (4 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع وزادكم من علمه


----------



## garary (4 مايو 2012)

تم حل المشكلة والامور عال العال بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## salemdammona (5 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا مهندس هشام على هدا الجهد ... ومازلت انتظر بقية الدروس .... فأنا تعلمت السيفل منك انت وبقية المهندسين 
أرجوا أن تتشرف بزيارتي الى ليبيا .... المهندس سالم


----------



## hosh123 (5 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخوانى الاعزاء بارك الله فيكم جميعاً وأشكركم على كلامكم الجميل
أعذرونى على التأخير ولكن ظروفى خاصة منعتنى من التسجيل 
على العموم بإذن الله يتم الأن التحضير لمجموعة من الدروس الهامة وتتناول المواضيع الاتيه بالترتيب:
surface
grading
parcels 
وسأقوم بتسجيلها خلال يومين بإذن الله وسأرفعها لكم مباشرة بعد الانتهاء منها


----------



## salemdammona (5 مايو 2012)

_الله اكبر يا بش مهندس .... والله اني اعذرك .... ولكن حبي للبرنامج ...يكاد ينفذ صبري ... فأسأل الله القدير أن يبارك لك في مالك ... وعائلتك الكريمة التي ربتك بهذه الأخلاق الحميده ... فأنا اشكرك على اخلاقك قبل علمك .... والله الموفق ,,, اخوك المهندس سالم ... ليبيا ... مصراته _


----------



## salemdammona (5 مايو 2012)

يا مهندس هشام انراجي فيك .لكن منستغل وقتي بتعلم السكتش اب .. من دروسك ... الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## elfaki (5 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً و أسأل الله أن يغفر لك و يجعل هذا العمل الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك.*


----------



## salemdammona (5 مايو 2012)

السلام عليك ... سؤال ... ماعرفتش نربط بالقوقل في civil 2013 >> كيف طريقة الربط بالقوقل 2013


----------



## salemdammona (6 مايو 2012)

يا مهندس هشا من فضلك ان تسرع بالدروس التاليه ....surface
grading
parcels 
واعدرني على الالحاح ... حبي لللبرنامج ..انا اموت في المساحه .. وبالسيفل بشكل خاص .... ربي يحفظك ... ويبارك لك في عائلتك الكريمة .....


----------



## mostafammy (6 مايو 2012)

ياريت لو احد الاخوة يقول طريقه تفعيل السيفل 2013 لانى نزلته ونزلت الكراك وفصلت النت وكل ما احول افعله يقول الرمز خطا 
لذا نرجو من الاخوة شرح طريقه التفعيل


----------



## salemdammona (6 مايو 2012)

حتى انا مايشتغلش معاي الكراك ..... مش  عارف ليش


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (7 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ايها الزملاء المهندس هشام شرح طريقة التحميل للسيفل من موقعة وطريقة التفعيل بشرح اكثر من رائع عليكم مراجعة الدروس الاولى للمهندس هشام فى السيفل فسوف تجدون ما ما طلبتم - وشكرا:77::28:


----------



## ||refoo|| (7 مايو 2012)

اتمنى ان يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ياهندسه شكرا


----------



## eng1989 (7 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## salemdammona (9 مايو 2012)

لازلنا ننتظر في بقية الدروس يا مهندس هشام .... المهندس سالم ...ليبيا


----------



## hosh123 (9 مايو 2012)

salemdammona قال:


> لازلنا ننتظر في بقية الدروس يا مهندس هشام .... المهندس سالم ...ليبيا



السلام عليكم 
اليوم بإذن الله هسجل مجموعة جديدة وتكون على النت غداً بإذن الله


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (9 مايو 2012)

دعنى اكون اول من يهنئك مقدما على المجموعة الجديدة من الدروس


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (9 مايو 2012)

رهييييييييييييييب


----------



## salemdammona (10 مايو 2012)

الله يغفرلك ويرحم ولديك يا مهندس هشام ... ربي ايعاونك يا مهندس هشام ... انتظر في الدروس يفارغ الصبر ...لأن أسلوبك مش عادي ....ربي يحفظك ..اخوك المهندس ,,,,, سالم ,,,, ليبيا الحبيبه


----------



## salemdammona (10 مايو 2012)

اوريد معلومات على daymite


----------



## mah_kh65 (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الدروس الرائعة ويرجى بيان طيفية الاستفادة من رسومات الأتوكاد 2د لعمل Grading or pracl أو شيكات صرف مطر وغيره


----------



## hosh123 (10 مايو 2012)

mah_kh65 قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الدروس الرائعة ويرجى بيان طيفية الاستفادة من رسومات الأتوكاد 2د لعمل Grading or pracl أو شيكات صرف مطر وغيره


السلام عليكم
بإذن الله سيتم شرح ما تريده فى المجموعة التاليه من الدروس بعد دروس كيفية التعامل مع الأسطح surfaces


----------



## hosh123 (10 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع درسين جديدين للدورة على اليوتيوب 
الدرس الأول عبارة عن الرد على مجموعة من الاسئلة التى وردتنى حول موضوع النقاط والتى لم يتم شرحها خلال دروس النقاط 
والدرس الثانى حول كيفية عمل أسطح فى البرنامج وتوضيح الدروس التفصيلية التى سيتم شرحها لهذه الجزئية من البرنامج والبقية غدا أو بعد غد على أقصى تقدير بإذن الله


----------



## salemdammona (10 مايو 2012)

منور يا مهندسنا ...واطال الله في عمرك .... انت تتمتع باخلاق حلوه ..الله اكبر ولله الحمد .... المهندس سالم .... ليبيا .... مصراته


----------



## salemdammona (10 مايو 2012)

رابط اليوتيوب للبرنامج السيفل للمهندي هشام جزاه الله عن الف خير 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe2FxSaFH78&list=PLC8000153DF1EC573&feature=plcp civil 3d 2013


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (11 مايو 2012)

*اسلوبك اكثر من رائع*

جارى التحميل وربنا يوفقك للمزيد


----------



## hosh123 (12 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم

تم رفع أربعة دروس جديدة للدورة على اليوتيوب خاصة بموضوع الأسطح وباقى 3 دروس فى نفس الموضوع سيتم رفعها غداً بإذن الله
​


----------



## garary (13 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك نحن نتابع اول باول


----------



## salemdammona (13 مايو 2012)

Libya >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :3: Alah akbar


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (13 مايو 2012)

بارك اللة فيك عمل ممتاز وجارى التحميل


----------



## eng__m.s (13 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salemdammona (13 مايو 2012)

الان انتهيت من دراسة جميع االدروس السابقه ...وانتظرك يا مهندس هشام ... بقية الدروس .... ولكن سؤال ... كيف يربط السيفل 2013 بالقوقل


----------



## hosh123 (13 مايو 2012)

salemdammona قال:


> الان انتهيت من دراسة جميع االدروس السابقه ...وانتظرك يا مهندس هشام ... بقية الدروس .... ولكن سؤال ... كيف يربط السيفل 2013 بالقوقل



السلام عليكم أخى العزيز سالم
أنا آسف أنى أبلغك أن السيفيل 2013 لا يتعامل مع الجوجل ايرث كما هو الحال مع الإصدارات السابقة ولكن الشركة حاليا تدرس إمكانيات أخرى للتعويض عن ذلك ,,,


----------



## hosh123 (13 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم

تم بحمد الله رفع 3 دروس خاصة بموضوع الأسطح لينتهى بذلك هذة الجزئية من البرنامج وجارى إعداد دروس التسويات grading ​


----------



## salemdammona (14 مايو 2012)

منور يا مهندس هشام على اجابتك على سؤالي .... ولكن غريبه مش هو اصدار جديد .... ميزه قويه هده كيف لم يضعوها ... وربي يحفظك يا مهندس هشام وجزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في عائلتك الكريمه ..... ومشكور على الدروس ... وانا ادرس معاك اول بأول ...الله اكبر ولله الحمد ...:13:


----------



## brraq (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا من اعماق قلبي


----------



## eng bassem ouda (14 مايو 2012)

*


جزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## salemdammona (14 مايو 2012)

سؤال يا مهندس هشام شن هدا البرنامج covadis et autopiste 10. ومن هوا قوى السفل ام هدا البرنامج


----------



## bari (14 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## brraq (16 مايو 2012)

اشكرك من اعماق قلبي وان شاء الله تستمر في هذا التفصيل الدقيق للبرنامج حتى النهاية وحنا معاك حتى النهاية 
وسؤال يا بش مهندس هشام عندي مجموعة نقاط كبيرة جدا في drawing area قمت اعمل polyline 
حول مجموعة اصغر من النقاط التي عليها المشروع كيف اعمل مجموعة جديدة للنقاط بختيار فقط النفاط التي داخل polyline


----------



## salemdammona (16 مايو 2012)

Allh akbar
:1:


----------



## hosh123 (16 مايو 2012)

brraq قال:


> اشكرك من اعماق قلبي وان شاء الله تستمر في هذا التفصيل الدقيق للبرنامج حتى النهاية وحنا معاك حتى النهاية
> وسؤال يا بش مهندس هشام عندي مجموعة نقاط كبيرة جدا في drawing area قمت اعمل polyline
> حول مجموعة اصغر من النقاط التي عليها المشروع كيف اعمل مجموعة جديدة للنقاط بختيار فقط النفاط التي داخل polyline



هتلاقى الحل فى فيديو الــ selection فى دروس الأوتوكاد بإستخدام window polyline (wp )
اتفرج عليه وانت تعرف كيفية الأستخدام
وهذا هو رابط الفيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wxxl6NCwD4I&list=PL3B6504889F2E8DA2&index=16&feature=plpp_video


----------



## salemdammona (16 مايو 2012)

:32:


----------



## salemdammona (16 مايو 2012)

ربي يحفظك يا مهندس هشام .... سؤال من فضلك ... عندتصميم المنحنيات الرأسيه اوالافقيه ... هل هو يستخدم الكود اوناخد نصف القطر الافتراضي .... وينتهي الموضوع


----------



## brraq (17 مايو 2012)

*شكرا يا بش م على الرد وان شاء الله نمر ولو سريعا على قائمة survey اعتقد انها مهمة لنا كمساحين*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (17 مايو 2012)

تحية وتقدير للمهندس هشام على ما قدمة وربنا يوفقك فى تحضير باقى الدروس وجعلها اللة فى ميزان حسناتك لكل من يستفيد بها


----------



## salemdammona (17 مايو 2012)

ءامين يارب العالمين


----------



## samer_1190 (17 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم:
ممكن من السادة المهندسين تزويدنا بأسماء البرامج المستخدمة في المساحة والطرق في السعودية
وشكراً


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (17 مايو 2012)

عموما البرامج التى تستخدم سواء بالسعودية او اى مكان وللطرق خاصة (السيفل ثرى دى- الاند )(السيرفر - السوفت ديسك - برامج الاسقاط الخاصة باجهزة g.p.s -برامج التوتل وشكرا


----------



## salemdammona (17 مايو 2012)

ننتظرك يا مهندس هشام ..الدروس القادمه مهمة للغايه .. الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## ايمن صديق (18 مايو 2012)

نحن مهندسي كردستان نشكرك من الاعماق على هذه المواضيع الممتازة وننتظر منكم المزيد . وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## ايمن صديق (18 مايو 2012)

ممكن طلبين :- 1- كتابة الرقم السري وال product key على الصفحة .
2 - كتابة ال activation code على الصفحة 
حتى يستطيع الجميع تفعيل البرنامج (autocad civil 3d 2013 32bit-win) . وشكرا جزيلا .


----------



## ايمن صديق (18 مايو 2012)

حيث لا يوجد اداة ال keygenerator و ال mempatch بعد تنزيل وتنصيب البرنامج من شركة autodesk


----------



## hosh123 (18 مايو 2012)

ايمن صديق قال:


> حيث لا يوجد اداة ال keygenerator و ال mempatch بعد تنزيل وتنصيب البرنامج من شركة autodesk



السلام عليكم ستجد فى هذا الرابط الــ product key
والــmempatch و keygenerator 
والرقم السرى هو 400-45454545 كما بالفيديو
http://www.mediafire.com/?nm352rn18rr5pxq

ورابط الفيديو الخاص بالتفعيل هو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdgKV6DWcWE&list=PLC8000153DF1EC573&index=2&feature=plpp_video


----------



## ايمن صديق (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جدا والله يعجز اللسان عن تقييمك وشكرك . جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## ايمن صديق (18 مايو 2012)

ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ويظهر file blocked for violation على الميديا فير


----------



## hosh123 (18 مايو 2012)

ايمن صديق قال:


> ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ويظهر file blocked for violation على الميديا فير



السلام عليكم
جرب الرابط ده
http://jumbofiles.com/ixa5n9qyvc5e


----------



## ايمن صديق (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا . قمت بتنزيل الملف civil 13 crack ولكن عندما اضغط على ال patch تظهر الرسالة التالية you need to apply patch when licence screen appears اي لا يحصل ال patch . وقمت بنسخ ال request code ولصقه في ال XF وحصلت على ال activation code ولكن في النهاية البرنامج لم يفعل. وشكرا


----------



## ايمن صديق (18 مايو 2012)

ماذا يقصد ب licence screen


----------



## hosh123 (18 مايو 2012)

ايمن صديق قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا . قمت بتنزيل الملف civil 13 crack ولكن عندما اضغط على ال patch تظهر الرسالة التالية you need to apply patch when licence screen appears اي لا يحصل ال patch . وقمت بنسخ ال request code ولصقه في ال XF وحصلت على ال activation code ولكن في النهاية البرنامج لم يفعل. وشكرا


السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم أنت لم تتبع الخطوات كما هو موضح بالفيديو فأرجو منك مراحعة الفيديو رقم 2 وبالتحديد من بداية الدقيقة السادسة


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (18 مايو 2012)

مشكور المهندس هشام فوزى على الاعتناء والرد على اى استفسار من السادة الزملاء اتمنى لك من صميم قلبى بالنجاح فى حياتك ووفقك اللة الى ما تحب وترضى (لا تنسانا بالدعاء وانتة فى مدينةالمصطفى (ص) ) :12::28:


----------



## salemdammona (18 مايو 2012)

*سؤال يا مهندس هشام من هوا قوى السفل ام هدا البرنامج
covadis et autopiste 10. اارجو الاجابه
*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (18 مايو 2012)

ننتظرك بكل شوق الى الجديد فى السيفل grading &pipe line


----------



## ossama_2222 (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ المهندس هشام .... جزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بك على ما تقدمه من مجهود رائع في شرحك المميز
واسأل الله ان لا يحرمك الاجر والثواب

ولي سؤال بسيط اذا تكرمت 
كيف بامكاني ان احصل ملف النقاط الذي يحتوي على الرفع المساحي في درس استيراد النقاط؟؟

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hosh123 (18 مايو 2012)

ossama_2222 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ المهندس هشام .... جزاك الله كل خير ونفع الله بك على ما تقدمه من مجهود رائع في شرحك المميز
> واسأل الله ان لا يحرمك الاجر والثواب
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
هتلاقيه فى الرابط ده
http://jumbofiles.com/7fdzul4onapb


----------



## hosh123 (18 مايو 2012)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> مشكور المهندس هشام فوزى على الاعتناء والرد على اى استفسار من السادة الزملاء اتمنى لك من صميم قلبى بالنجاح فى حياتك ووفقك اللة الى ما تحب وترضى (لا تنسانا بالدعاء وانتة فى مدينةالمصطفى (ص) ) :12::28:



الله يبارك لك أخى عبد العزيز واللى بعمله أقل شىء ممكن أقدمه للأخوة العرب وربنا يتقبله منى كعمل صالح ... 
ومنتظرك فى المدبنة المنورة بإذن الله


----------



## hosh123 (18 مايو 2012)

salemdammona قال:


> *سؤال يا مهندس هشام من هوا قوى السفل ام هدا البرنامج
> covadis et autopiste 10. اارجو الاجابه
> *



السلام عليكم 
أخى سالم والله أنا لم اعمل على برنامج الــ covadis فلا أعرف إمكانياته ولكن إذا تمكنت انت من معرفته او معرفة أى برنامج يفيدك بشكل عام فلا تتردد فى تعلمه لأنه شىء ايجابى وفى صالحك ولن تخسر معه شىء


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (18 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ورزقك علما ينتفع به


----------



## salemdammona (18 مايو 2012)

منور عبى اجابتك لسؤالي بش مهندس .... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## طريق الهندسة (18 مايو 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك ... شرح ممتاز و منظم
هل هناك تكمله لدروس التصميم


----------



## terfassa2009 (18 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## salemdammona (19 مايو 2012)

:59:


----------



## amanjmohi (19 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس هشام 
ويجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم اليامة ان شاء الله*


----------



## ايمن صديق (19 مايو 2012)

سلام عليكم 
قمت باعادة نصب البرنامج خطوة خطوة كما بالفديو رقم 2 . وعند الضغط على patch تظهر الرسالة you need to apply patch when licence screen appear​ 
 اي لا يحصل patch . مع العلم قمت بفك الضغط الXF على ال desktop . وشكرا​
​


----------



## ossama_2222 (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على سرعة استجابتك

وتقبل مروري


----------



## ahmednoureany (19 مايو 2012)

يوسفنى ان اكون اخر المشاركين ولسه عايزين يوجهو ليك الشكر والعرفان اخوك احمد طه وبقولك بارك الله فيك يا رب يا رب يا رب يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك ويجعلك ممن يحشرون مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم بجد يا مهندس هشام انت جميل جدا ورائع وانسان تستحق كل خير يا رب


----------



## salemdammona (19 مايو 2012)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد .... ليبيا ... مصراته ..... ننتظرك يا محندس هشام


----------



## ايمن صديق (20 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا .


----------



## youssryali (20 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salemdammona (20 مايو 2012)

قتح الله عليك بش مهندس وجزاك الله كل خير .. الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## مجنووون (21 مايو 2012)

الي الاما م يا رائع يقولون في السودان اسلوبك بالتفصيل الممل اي كنايه عن التدقيق في هوامش الاموار اي التفصيل الرائع هذه ما نريده الهم يغفر الي والديك 
مهندس هشام لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## amanjmohi (21 مايو 2012)

لاخ ايمن صديق 
عند تشغيل XFاعمل كليك ايمن من ثم اختار run as administrator وبعدها اعمل patch 
وان شاء الله لاتظهر لك تلك الرسالة


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (21 مايو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...لعربية-(-فيديو-)-بالتفصيل/page9#ixzz1vVrtvLqg

*مشكور المهندس هشام فوزى على الاعتناء والرد على اى استفسار من السادة الزملاء اتمنى لك من صميم قلبى بالنجاح فى حياتك ووفقك اللة الى ما تحب وترضى (لا تنسانا بالدعاء وانتة فى مدينةالمصطفى (ص) ) *:12::28:


----------



## ايمن صديق (21 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر على الرد وعلى تواضعك الجميل وجعله الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hosh123 (22 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع درس جديد وهو أخر الدروس الخاصة بموضوع الأسطح وهو عبارة عن أسئلة وأجوبة عن الأسطح وفيه ( شرح لكيفية عمل الميزانية الشبكية كنقاط واستخراج بياناتها إلى الاكسيل - شرح كيفية عمل interpolation للنقاط على السطح - شرح كيفية إستقطاع جزء من السطح وإرساله إلى لوحة جديدة - وشرح بعض الأمور الأخرى المتعلقة بالأسطح ....
أترككم مع الدرس ولنا لقاء غداً بإذن الله مع دروس التسويات grading 
رابط الدرس على اليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8DAHT8y6zs​


----------



## metkal (22 مايو 2012)

كلمات الشكر ستكون قليلة مقابل هذا العطاء السخي الذي تقدمه للمهندسين .....بوركت جهودك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (22 مايو 2012)

دائما مبدع فى اسلوبك السهل البسيط جزاك اللة كل الخير وجارى المتابعة :77:


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (22 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز على عطائك الغير محدود


----------



## kazali016 (22 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدعبد المنعم (23 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته , عن أبي هريرة رضى الله عنه ,قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: لا يشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس. صدق ر سول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,فاللهم أكثر من هم مثل اخي هشام ,والشكر لك يا أخى هشام ,


----------



## hosh123 (23 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخوانى الأعزاء تم رفع أول درس من دروس التسويات grading وهو الدرس الأساسى ويليه بإذن الله خلال اليومين القادمين بقية دروس التفاصيل ..
ستجدون فى نهايه هذا الدرس توضيح ما سيتم شرحه بإذن الله خلال دروس التفاصيل .......
اتمنى لكم مشاهده ممتعة (( رغم الأنتخابات اليوم )) ومنتظر ردودكم بعد المشاهدة​


----------



## brraq (23 مايو 2012)

شكراً ونتمنى لكل شعب مصر التوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## amanjmohi (23 مايو 2012)

اخ هشام عيني ماكو فديو درس التسويات


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (23 مايو 2012)

مهندس هشام بارك المولى فيك وكلنا ندعو الى مصر بان يوفقها اللة الى حاكم صالح يتقى اللة فى الراعية ويختار البطانة الصالحة التى تساعدة على تقوى اللة فى الشعب


----------



## hosh123 (23 مايو 2012)

amanjmohi قال:


> اخ هشام عيني ماكو فديو درس التسويات



السلام عليكم
أنا مش فاهم حاجة هههههههههههه


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (23 مايو 2012)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amanjmohi (23 مايو 2012)

اخ هشام انا قصدي انو في موقعك على اليوتيوب لايوجد الفيديو وشكرا


----------



## hosh123 (23 مايو 2012)

amanjmohi قال:


> اخ هشام انا قصدي انو في موقعك على اليوتيوب لايوجد الفيديو وشكرا



السلام عليكم 
ستجد الفيديو أخى الغالى على هذا الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6UtAnqqYts
داخل دروس دورة السيفيل


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (23 مايو 2012)

baraka allah fik akhi hicham
si vous pouvez nous donner le lien pour télécharger le fichier des données (the file data) 
pour le dernier lecon


jazaka allah kheiren


----------



## hosh123 (23 مايو 2012)

ABIDI MED ELHADI قال:


> baraka allah fik akhi hicham
> si vous pouvez nous donner le lien pour télécharger le fichier des données (the file data)
> pour le dernier lecon
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
رابط الملف المستخدم فى الدروس 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hq8bchss53x0r13


----------



## engsasa (25 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن اليك , مجهود رائع وممتاز.​


----------



## salemdammona (25 مايو 2012)

ر حم الله والديك​


----------



## brraq (28 مايو 2012)

لماذا لا يكون هناك قسم خاص في المنتدى لبرنامج civil 3d وتجمع فيه جميع المواضيع الخاصة بالبرنامج اعتقد انه سيكون اول منتدى عربي لمستخدمين البرنامج


----------



## brraq (28 مايو 2012)

في درس ال grading هل استطيع عمل ميل خاص باحد الجهات الاربع


----------



## hosh123 (28 مايو 2012)

brraq قال:


> في درس ال grading هل استطيع عمل ميل خاص باحد الجهات الاربع


السلام عليكم
يمكن عمل ميل خاص لإتجاه واحد أو إتجاهين أو عده إتجاهات كما تريد
وذلك عند إختيار التسويه سيسأل عن إتجاة التسوية ( داخل أو خارج ) فتحدد له الخارج مثلا ثم سيسأل هل يقوم بعمل التسوية لكامل الطول هنا تختار no وتحدد له الجانب الذى تريده لأنه سيحول لك محيط الشكل إلى مسار ذو محطات ومنه تحتار الجانب أو تكتب له المحطات المطلوبة.
وسأشرحها بالتفصيل فيديو خلال الدروس القادمة بإذن الله


----------



## brraq (28 مايو 2012)

شكراً لسرعة تجاوبك معنا ومنتظرين بقيت دروس ال _grading _


----------



## africano800 (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير الصراحه شرح جبار


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (28 مايو 2012)

عمل تستحق علية كل التقدير واعلى نيشين العطاء


----------



## لهون جاف (29 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود - اتمنى ان تحمله على موقع skydrive فهو free للكل لاني لم استطع تحميله


----------



## hz_sheta (29 مايو 2012)

*عمل رائع 
ارجوا استكمال الدروس بأقرب وقت حيث اني أفتح حسابك على يوتيوب كل يوم بحثا عن دروس جديدة
جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## brraq (29 مايو 2012)

هل هناك طريقة يمكن ان احمي بها ملفات السيفل من التعديل بكلمة سر مثلاً


----------



## amerelsaay (29 مايو 2012)

والله أنك رائع والله يبارك فيك


----------



## africano800 (29 مايو 2012)

يا بشمهندس ممكن اذا سمحت رفع ملف الكراك على رابط يعمل حيث ان الرابطين لا يعملوا ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## hosh123 (30 مايو 2012)

africano800 قال:


> يا بشمهندس ممكن اذا سمحت رفع ملف الكراك على رابط يعمل حيث ان الرابطين لا يعملوا ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير



السلام عليكم
جرب الرابط ده وشوف لو ما أشتغل بلغنى وانا أرفعه لك على المنتدى

http://www.mediafire.com/?nm352rn18rr5pxq


----------



## africano800 (30 مايو 2012)

للاسف لا يعمل يا بشمهندس وبيكتبلي رساله 
File Blocked for Violation.


----------



## hosh123 (30 مايو 2012)

africano800 قال:


> للاسف لا يعمل يا بشمهندس وبيكتبلي رساله
> File Blocked for Violation.


جرب اللينك ده
http://www.2shared.com/file/VmEcAJs2/CIVIL_3D_CRACK.html


----------



## africano800 (30 مايو 2012)

حقيقي بجد لساني يعجز عن الشكر يا بشمهندس
مشكوور جدا وتسلم أيديك


----------



## mahmoud_ramadan (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sosohoho (31 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي والله شرحك تحفة فنية شكرا لك ونحن بالانتظار يا وردة


----------



## علي الدبس (1 يونيو 2012)

اين اجد ملفات ngl التي في الدروس ممكن ترفعها اذا سمحت


----------



## hosh123 (1 يونيو 2012)

علي الدبس قال:


> اين اجد ملفات ngl التي في الدروس ممكن ترفعها اذا سمحت


السلام عليكم
أتفضل أخى الكريم هذا هو الملف
http://www.mediafire.com/?hq8bchss53x0r13


----------



## ocean pearl (1 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم :
ممكن تعليم برنامج ستاد برو ضروري


----------



## د احمد بكر (3 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك 
وننتظر شرح البرنامج في مجال الطرق وحصر الكميات واعداد الشوب دروينج 
وربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (4 يونيو 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق cross.pdf

​ارجو المساعد اذا كان لديك الوقت واذا كان لديك ارجو الشرح المفصل لينا مشروع والمقصع العرضي كما بالشكل رسمت الشكل بالاند الحمد لله وطبق العلو الاضافي ​
ولكن ب برنامج civil 3dلم استطيع فعل شي ​
وبارك الله بك وشكرا ل​


----------



## riemmen (4 يونيو 2012)

merci cq


----------



## علي الدبس (5 يونيو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]م[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... وجزاكم الله خير[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (6 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## علي سليم متولي (6 يونيو 2012)

*مشكور وجزاك الله الف خير عاى هذا الشرح الرائع*


----------



## علي الدبس (6 يونيو 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير يا هندسه 
ما في دروس بعد الدرس 21؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## abuzaidco (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ودخلت الجنة فورا ومررت من ظلمة القبر فى غمضة عين وشربت من يد الحبيب شربتا هنيئة لاتظمأ بعدها ابدا


----------



## eng1989 (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك ربي خيرا​


----------



## brraq (7 يونيو 2012)

نحن في انتظار بقيت الدروس جزاك الله خير


----------



## sosohoho (7 يونيو 2012)

نحن في انتظار بقيت الدروس مع اشكر لك


----------



## hany_meselhey (7 يونيو 2012)

*اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك العظيم 


ولكنى ارجو منك ان تقوم بتحميل ملفات ال civil على موقع اخر غير اليوتيوب لان الصورة غير واضحة . 

وان تقوم بتحميل الملفات بمساحاتها وان كانت كبيرة وذلك لتكون صورة الملفات واضحة .


.ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير .
*


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (8 يونيو 2012)

اذا سمحت بدنا ملف crak AutoCAD_Civil3D_2013_English_Win_32bit بسبب لم ينزل مع البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aree_79 (8 يونيو 2012)

اخي الكريم هشام جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع واتمنى من الله ان يرزقك الاخلاص ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك وشكرا


----------



## hosh123 (8 يونيو 2012)

hany_meselhey قال:


> *اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك العظيم
> 
> 
> ولكنى ارجو منك ان تقوم بتحميل ملفات ال civil على موقع اخر غير اليوتيوب لان الصورة غير واضحة .
> ...



السلام عليكم 
أخى هانى يمكنك تغيير الجودة فى اليوتيوب الى 720 وستجد الصورة قد تحسنت كثيرا ولكنها تحتاج الى نت سريع .. على كل حال يتم الأن وقت كتابه هذه الرسالة رفع الدروس على موقع skydrive لسهولة التعامل معه وستجد بإذن الله الدروس وملفات العمل


----------



## hosh123 (8 يونيو 2012)

علاء الدين الحسني قال:


> اذا سمحت بدنا ملف crak AutoCAD_Civil3D_2013_English_Win_32bit بسبب لم ينزل مع البرنامج وشكرا


اخى علاء ستجد الكراك على هذا الرابط
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13c8ea964122da26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26


----------



## علي الحياني (9 يونيو 2012)

نحن بأنتظار بقية الدروس جزاكم الله خيرآ​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (10 يونيو 2012)

*الله يبارك بك على الرد
وشكرا جزيلا الك 
شكرا*​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (10 يونيو 2012)

*ارجو المساعدة 

لرسم المقطع العرضي التالي في المرفق 


*​


----------



## hosh123 (11 يونيو 2012)

علاء الدين الحسني قال:


> *ارجو المساعدة
> 
> لرسم المقطع العرضي التالي في المرفق
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
بخصوص القطاع المرفق حقيقة انا لم أصل الى هذا الحد من المعرفة حتى الآن ولكن يمكنك الدخول على الرابط التالى وتحميل الدرس الخاص بعمل ما تريد وأسم الدرس هو 

Cut Fill Slopes using a Conditional Assembly

وهو باللغة الأنجليزية وأعتقد أنه قد يفيدك بشكل ما وستجده على الرابط التالى
http://primeservicesglobal.com/tutorials.php


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (11 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة 

وبارك الله بك 

شكرا*​


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (11 يونيو 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص القطاع المرفق حقيقة انا لم أصل الى هذا الحد من المعرفة حتى الآن ولكن يمكنك الدخول على الرابط التالى وتحميل الدرس الخاص بعمل ما تريد وأسم الدرس هو
> 
> Cut Fill Slopes using a Conditional Assembly
> ...





*تسلم هالايدي على هذا الموقع 

شكرا*​


----------



## emadaqrawi (12 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 
اتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد فى هذه الدورة واتمنى من الله ان يرزقك الاخلاص ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (14 يونيو 2012)

الاخ العزيز م هشام اتمنى من اللة التوفيق لك فى تحضير الدورة التى بداتها واتمنى لك كل نجاح فى حياتك لقد بذلت مجهودا فبما سبق تستحق الشكر علية ووفقك اللة الى ما يحب ويرضى:28::14:


----------



## ramb (14 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركاته
بارك الله فيك نتمنا منك ان تشرح لنا حسابات مضلع المساحي وجزاء الله خير 
سلام


----------



## محمدعبد المنعم (15 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم وورحمة الله و بركاته : أخى العزيز المهندس هشام كيف لى أن اجعل النقاط ثلاث ارقام بعد العلامة و ليس رقمين فقط , حاولت كثيرا و لكن دون جدوى , وشكرا على متابعتك و ردك على جميع الأسئلة الواردة إليك و السلام عليكم وورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (15 يونيو 2012)

*اسلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء 
لدي مجموعة اسأله في المساحه ارجوا ان احصل على جواب
1-تم رفع الارض الطبيعيه السطح الاولeg بواسطة جهاز التوتل استيشن وكانت النقاط بصيغةp, n,e,zكيف يمكن تثبيت السطح النهائي f g  الذي منه تكون كميات القطع مساويه لكميات الدفن في حالة اني اريد تسويه للارض الطبيعيه 
2- كيف يمكن تحديد سنتر ثقل المساحه وهو المركز الذي يمكن منه تصميم الميل للارض الطبيعيه(كيف يمكن الوصول الى هذا الموقع وهذا المنسوب بالاعتماد على مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه)
3- عند رفع مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه لطريق بطول 100كم كيف يمكن حساب كميات الدفن وكميات القطع (كيف نثبت خط الانشاء الخط النهائي قبل التبليط)

علما اني اجيد العمل على برنامج الاند وسيفل وبدرجه متوسطه ولله الحمد

وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا" لكافة القائمين على هذا الصرح التعليمي الناجح وفقكم الله........... اخوكم البغدادي*


----------



## كبل (15 يونيو 2012)

​*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
الف الف شكر
*​​


----------



## أحمدوف1 (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس هشام


----------



## hosh123 (17 يونيو 2012)

محمدعبد المنعم قال:


> السلام عليكم وورحمة الله و بركاته : أخى العزيز المهندس هشام كيف لى أن اجعل النقاط ثلاث ارقام بعد العلامة و ليس رقمين فقط , حاولت كثيرا و لكن دون جدوى , وشكرا على متابعتك و ردك على جميع الأسئلة الواردة إليك و السلام عليكم وورحمة الله و بركاته



السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم لعرض الارقام بثلاثة أرقام عشرية بعد العلامة تعتمد على الشكل الموضح فى الصورة المرفقة


----------



## abedodeh (17 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يكرمك دنيا واخرة لو سمحت في جديد بالنسبة لمتابعة دروس التسويات على حسابك في اليوتيوب وشكرا


----------



## hosh123 (17 يونيو 2012)

abedodeh قال:


> ربنا يكرمك دنيا واخرة لو سمحت في جديد بالنسبة لمتابعة دروس التسويات على حسابك في اليوتيوب وشكرا


السلام عليكم
بإذن الله خلال يومين سيكون هناك جديد


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (19 يونيو 2012)

*نحن منتظرين منك الجديد فى عالم السيفل وفقك اللة دائما ورزقك ورزقنا جميعا العلم النافع *:13::30:


----------



## اللامساح (20 يونيو 2012)

*الف شكر على الدوره القيمه يابشمهندس 
ومتى باتنزل دروس عن البروفيل والكروس وغيره *


----------



## محمدعبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم وورحمة الله و بركاته , شكرا أخى العزيز على ردك السريع , زادك الله من فضله ,السلام عليكم وورحمة الله و بركاته*


----------



## elfaki (21 يونيو 2012)

*أخى الكريم ما زلنا فى إنتظار شرح بقية الدروس ونسأل الله أن يوفقك فى رفعها و أن يجعل هذا العمل الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك و أن يغفر الله لك و لوالديك.*


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (21 يونيو 2012)

*اســـــئل الله ان يبارك لك في علمك ومالك واهلك 
وان يجعـــل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
نحن منتظرين بقية الدروس *


----------



## أبو حامزة (22 يونيو 2012)

أهديك باقة من الشكر على المجهود


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (23 يونيو 2012)

نحن بانتظارك ياهندسة لا تشغل بالك وفكرك ببعض المهاترات فى منقاشات لا تفيد (موضوع الخريج الجديد ) راى الشخصى فيك انك انسان محترم ومهذب وذات فكر عالى ووفقك اللة:77::28:


----------



## hosh123 (23 يونيو 2012)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> نحن بانتظارك ياهندسة لا تشغل بالك وفكرك ببعض المهاترات فى منقاشات لا تفيد (موضوع الخريج الجديد ) راى الشخصى فيك انك انسان محترم ومهذب وذات فكر عالى ووفقك اللة:77::28:



السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك والله يا مهندس عبد العزيز أنا بخصوص الموضوع مع الأخ العزيز قيس ما كان قصدى أنى أزعل حد بس المشكلة أن النبرة دى بلاقيها فى ناس كتير خاصة العرب رغم ان لكل واحد منا دوره وواجبة ولو كلنا ركزنا فى شغلنا هنبقى أحسن من كده بكتير .... بس ربنا يهدينا جميعاً .. 
وانا اسف على التأخير وأوعدك غداً بإذن الله ستجد مجموعة جديدة من الدروس ...وربنا يوفقنا جميعاً


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (24 يونيو 2012)

مبروك لنا ومبروك لمصرنا الحبيبة وفق اللة الرئيس الجديد الى ما يحب ويرضى ويصلح بية حال العباد


----------



## sur_ahmed_sharaf (25 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا باشمهندس على المجهود الرائع دا بجد انا استفدت كتير جدا وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 

مساح مبتدأ (احمد شرف الدين)


----------



## ENG-MOUSTAFA HELIL (25 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الصراحة يابشمهندس هشام انا مش عارف اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع ده ازاى بس معاليك ينطبق عليك اقوال كثيرة
خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه - وخيركم انفعكم للناس
وبجد مش لاقى اسلوب راقى اشكرك بيه واعبرلك عن سعادتى بمجهودك ده
ربنا يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## hosh123 (28 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع أول درس من دروس التفاصيل الخاصة بالتسويات بإسم
كيفية التعامل مع الـــــ feature line
وسيتم رفع درسين أخرين اليوم بإذن الله


----------



## brraq (28 يونيو 2012)

الحمدلله وبعد طول انتظار وجزاك الله الف خير 
ومبروك لشعب مصر والامتين العربية والاسلامية على اول رئيس عربي يحفظ القران كاملاً


----------



## en_yasser75 (28 يونيو 2012)

جهد مشكورجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## hosh123 (29 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع درسين من دروس التفاصيل الخاصة بالتسويات ويتناولون شرح الطرق الاربعة التى من خلالها تتم عمليه التسويات
وجارى تسجيل باقى الدروس وسيتم رفعها قريباً بإذن الله​


----------



## د احمد بكر (29 يونيو 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك والله يا مهندس عبد العزيز أنا بخصوص الموضوع مع الأخ العزيز قيس ما كان قصدى أنى أزعل حد بس المشكلة أن النبرة دى بلاقيها فى ناس كتير خاصة العرب رغم ان لكل واحد منا دوره وواجبة ولو كلنا ركزنا فى شغلنا هنبقى أحسن من كده بكتير .... بس ربنا يهدينا جميعاً ..
> وانا اسف على التأخير وأوعدك غداً بإذن الله ستجد مجموعة جديدة من الدروس ...وربنا يوفقنا جميعاً



ربنا يبارك فيك يا هندسة 
وكلنا في المواقع بنشوف نماذج المهندسين والمساحين ومن وجهة نظري لا فرق بين المساح والمهندس الا بالاجتهاد والعمل والتعلم 
وانا شخصيا شوفت نماذج من مهندسين ليسوا علي كفائة واحيانا بيكونوا استشاريين وبكبري المكاتب الاستشارية فقط لانة يحمل شهادة هندسة !!
المهم بدلا من كثرة التحدث والكلام يجب ان نطور انفسنا وترك النظرة الفوقية واعتبار ان من لا يحمل شهادة هندسة لا يفهم شيء وليس لدية كفائة وبصراحة انا سعدت جدا انك مش حاصل علي هندسة لتكون مثالا في المنتدي انة لا يوجد فرق بين المهندس والمساح بغير العلم والخبرة


----------



## salemdammona (30 يونيو 2012)

ربنا ايبارك فيك مهندسنا القدير .. مهدس هشام ..وأنا انتظر منك زيارة الى ليبيا الحبيبه .. مصراته الصمود


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (30 يونيو 2012)

مشكور على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع انتة فعلا فخرا لخريجى اداب شعبة المساحة والخرائط وفخرا ان تكون وتلقب بمهندسى المساحة التى يعمل بها كل خريجى (اداب - زراعة (استصلاحا راضى)- هندسة (مدنى - او مساحة عامة ) اواتفق مع دم احمد بكر


----------



## صالح بارزيق (1 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## احمد حورس (2 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
لو ممكن تعطى كراك البرنامج


----------



## hosh123 (2 يوليو 2012)

احمد حورس قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
> لو ممكن تعطى كراك البرنامج


السلام عليكم
اتفضل 
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26%21168


----------



## mzhraa (4 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن العنانى (5 يوليو 2012)

_جذاكم الله خير وياريت اخى هشـــــــــــــــــــام رفع ملفات النقاط حتى نستطيع متابعة التطبيق العملى _


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (5 يوليو 2012)

عبدالرحمن العنانى قال:


> _جذاكم الله خير وياريت اخى هشـــــــــــــــــــام رفع ملفات النقاط حتى نستطيع متابعة التطبيق العملى _


اخى ان ما تسال عنة موجود فى محاضرات م هشام جزاة اللة خيرا


----------



## صالح بارزيق (6 يوليو 2012)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> تهائنى من القلب لك على ما وفيت بة من تقديم الدورة وربنا معك ونحن فى متابعة مستمرة لجميع الحلقات جزاك اللة خيرا فى الدنيا والاخرة
> 
> (اسلوبك فى الشرح والاخراج اكثر من رائع) وشكرا


:77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## hiwa karim (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله


----------



## eng.haidar (8 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
عندي ملف اكسل لنقاط(110) نقطه عند محاولة اسيرادة بالسيفيل ثري دي لا يفتح علما اني اتبع نفس خطوات استيراد النقاط في المحاضرة رق 2
وعند عمل نفس الخطوات على ملف الاكسل المرفق ngl يفتح بالبرنامج 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## hosh123 (8 يوليو 2012)

eng.haidar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي ملف اكسل لنقاط(110) نقطه عند محاولة اسيرادة بالسيفيل ثري دي لا يفتح علما اني اتبع نفس خطوات استيراد النقاط في المحاضرة رق 2
> وعند عمل نفس الخطوات على ملف الاكسل المرفق ngl يفتح بالبرنامج
> ارجو المساعدة



السلام عليكم
ممكن ترفق لى الملف وانا اشوفه و أرد عليك


----------



## salemdammona (9 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووور يا مهندس هشام على كل المجهودات


----------



## المهندس محمد زياد (9 يوليو 2012)

جزااااااااك الله عنا الف خيييييييير


----------



## hosh123 (10 يوليو 2012)

eng.haidar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي ملف اكسل لنقاط(110) نقطه عند محاولة اسيرادة بالسيفيل ثري دي لا يفتح علما اني اتبع نفس خطوات استيراد النقاط في المحاضرة رق 2
> وعند عمل نفس الخطوات على ملف الاكسل المرفق ngl يفتح بالبرنامج
> ارجو المساعدة



السلام عليكم
أخوانى الكرام اللى حابب يشوف ايه كانت المشكلة فى الملف الخاص بالأخ حيدر وكيف تم حلها يدخل على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/334575-مشكله-في-ادراج-نقاط-في-civil-3d


----------



## ASILARABI (10 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس حقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك
لدي سؤال ان تكرمت بالاجابة
اول عمل نقوم به عند تهيئة الطريق هو ازالة طبقة من 20 الى 50 سم لانها في الحالة العامة تكون الطبقة السطحية غير صالحة
كيف اقوم بازالة هذه الطبقة في السيفيل بحيث لاتدخل في حساب الحفر والردم
اسال المولى عز وجل ان يرزقك ووالديك الجنة *​


----------



## مهندس وليد مصطفى (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على تقديمك المميز


----------



## ياسر عدلى (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و الله يبارك فيك بصراحة الدروس ممتازة جدا و الله يرحم والديك دنيا واخرة


----------



## rabeemm (12 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نشكر الاخ هشام على هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو من الله ان يوفقة فى أستكمال مابدء 
كما أتمنى أذا أمكن توضيح وافى لادخال بيانات super elevation من ملف اكسل أو يدوى الى civil3d


​


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (13 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخي وربنا معك


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

شششششششششششششككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

شششششششششكككككككككككككرا


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووعة


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

مشششششششششششمعقولللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

شششششششششششششششككككككككككرا


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

رررررررررررررررررررررررروعة


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

رررررررررررررروعة


----------



## علي صادق المساح (13 يوليو 2012)

اشششششششششششششششششرد


----------



## salemdammona (14 يوليو 2012)

ا_لسلام عليكم _
مهندس هشام سؤال من فضلك وارجوا الاجابه ... 

عندما ارفع ارض بجهاز التوتل استيشن لغرض التقسيم وتكون هده الارض كبيره جدا .. واريد عند تنزيلها لبرنامج السيفل تكون مرسومه بالكامل ... من غير مانتعب نفسي ... ولكن مش عارف كيف الطريقة التي اعرف بها الكود .. من فضلك علمنا مما علمك الله


----------



## hosh123 (15 يوليو 2012)

salemdammona قال:


> ا_لسلام عليكم _
> مهندس هشام سؤال من فضلك وارجوا الاجابه ...
> 
> عندما ارفع ارض بجهاز التوتل استيشن لغرض التقسيم وتكون هده الارض كبيره جدا .. واريد عند تنزيلها لبرنامج السيفل تكون مرسومه بالكامل ... من غير مانتعب نفسي ... ولكن مش عارف كيف الطريقة التي اعرف بها الكود .. من فضلك علمنا مما علمك الله



السلام عليكم
كيف أحوالك يا سالم ..أتمنى تكون بخير .... بخصوص الموضوع ده هو فيه مجموعة حلول ... يمكنك رسم خطوط بين النقط من خلال رقمها بمعنى انك تقول للبرنامج أرسم لى خطوط بين النقاط بدأ من رقم 50 إلى رقم 75 مثلاً . ودى هتلاقيها فى قائمة home ---- draw --- line ---- create line by point range 
وتكتب له ارقام النقاط بالشكل ده 50 - 75 
أما بخصوص الكود فممكن من خلال قائمة survey ولكن بيعتمد على طريقة كتابة الأكواد فى الملف الخاص بك .... انا شفتها على السريع بس ما أقدر أنى افتيك فيها لذا يمكن رسم النقاط من خلال الاكواد بشكل ملتف قليلا من خلال ضبط الأكواد المطلوب التوصيل بينها على الأكسيل أولا ثم إرسالها إلى البرنامج .. وسأشرح لك كيف يمكن ذلك على مثال النقاط الخاصة بشرح الدورة ...


----------



## ASILARABI (15 يوليو 2012)

ASILARABI قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس حقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك
> لدي سؤال ان تكرمت بالاجابة
> اول عمل نقوم به عند تهيئة الطريق هو ازالة طبقة من 20 الى 50 سم لانها في الحالة العامة تكون الطبقة السطحية غير صالحة
> ...



*اخي بارك الله فيك اذا تفضلت ترد علي*


----------



## hosh123 (16 يوليو 2012)

*أسف على التأخير فى الرد*



ASILARABI قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس حقيقة تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك
> لدي سؤال ان تكرمت بالاجابة
> اول عمل نقوم به عند تهيئة الطريق هو ازالة طبقة من 20 الى 50 سم لانها في الحالة العامة تكون الطبقة السطحية غير صالحة
> ...



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
من خلال معرفتى الصغيرة فى البرنامج ولكى تقوم بخصم هذه الكمية من الكمية الكليه يمكنك عمل تعديل فى السطح نفسه قبل البدء فى إجراءات العمل عليه كطريق بمعنى أنك تأتى بالسطح الرئيسى كما هو ثم تقوم بعمل تسوية grading لنطاق العمل المطلوب بالسمك الذى تريدة 20 سم أو 50 سم ثم تعمل سطح جديد وتقوم فيه بلصق السطح الرئيسى ثم لصق السطح الناتج من التسوية وقتها ستجد أنه تم إزاله الجزء الناتج من التسوية من السطح الرئيسى أى تم إزالة الــ 20 سم التى تريد إزالتها وتقوم بباقى خطوات العمل الأخرى كما تريد.... مثلا....
لو عندك طريق عرض 20 متر تقوم بوضع الخطين اللذين يمثلان جانب الطريق 10 م يمين و 10 يسار ولو حابب تزود أى مسافة من كل جانب كما تريد .. وتقوم بتحويلهم الى feature line بحيث يأخذ كلا من الخطين منسوب الأرض الطبيعية من السطح الرئيسى ثم بعد ذلك تستخدم طريق grade to relative elevation وتقوم بإختيار المسافة -20 سم مثلا .. سيقوم البرنامج بعمل سطح جديد خاص بالتسوية .... تمام ... تقوم بعمل سطح جديد بإي إسم ثم تدخل على السطح الجديد من خلال القائمة الجانبية surfaces ---- definition ---- ثم تقوم بعمل كليك يمين على edits وتختار paste surface ثم تختار السطح الأول الأساسى ثم تقوم بنفس الخطوات وتختار السطح الثانى الخاص بالتسوية ستجد أنه تم عمل سطح جديد = السطح الاساسى - سطح التسوية ... 
واتمنى أن تكون دى الإجابه التى تسأل عنها .. 
ملحوظة : فى هذا المثال تم أخذ مناسيب جوانب الطريق من الأرض الطبيعية أى سيكون الإقتطاع من الارض الطبيعية بنفس السمك 20 سم .. أما إذا اردت انت أن يكون الإقتطاع من الارض الطبيعية متغير هنا يجب عليك ان تقوم برسم جوانب الطريق بشكل E,N,Z ثم تقوم بتحويله الى FEATURE LINE ولا تختار فى هذه الحاله خاصية ASSIGN ELEVATION ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بعمل التسوية كما سبق شرحها وهنا سيكون الإقتطاع من الأرض الطبيعية متغير لأنه سيكون مرتبط بالخط الذى تم رسمه بالمناسيب E,N,Z......


----------



## sosohoho (16 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم بصراحة اخي الكريم شرحك في البرنامج تحفة فنية بس لو تكرمت الشرح يكون بالفديو وشكرا لك


----------



## hosh123 (16 يوليو 2012)

sosohoho قال:


> السلام عليكم بصراحة اخي الكريم شرحك في البرنامج تحفة فنية بس لو تكرمت الشرح يكون بالفديو وشكرا لك



السلام عليكم
مش فاهم دى .... الدورة بالفعل فيديو ولا أنت قصدك الإستفسارات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sosohoho (16 يوليو 2012)

عفوا انا قصدي بالنسبة للاستفسار asilarabi والتوضيح الي عملتة بالكتابة ارجو ان يكون فديو اذا امكن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ASILARABI (17 يوليو 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
> من خلال معرفتى الصغيرة فى البرنامج ولكى تقوم بخصم هذه الكمية من الكمية الكليه يمكنك عمل تعديل فى السطح نفسه قبل البدء فى إجراءات العمل عليه كطريق بمعنى أنك تأتى بالسطح الرئيسى كما هو ثم تقوم بعمل تسوية grading لنطاق العمل المطلوب بالسمك الذى تريدة 20 سم أو 50 سم ثم تعمل سطح جديد وتقوم فيه بلصق السطح الرئيسى ثم لصق السطح الناتج من التسوية وقتها ستجد أنه تم إزاله الجزء الناتج من التسوية من السطح الرئيسى أى تم إزالة الــ 20 سم التى تريد إزالتها وتقوم بباقى خطوات العمل الأخرى كما تريد.... مثلا....
> لو عندك طريق عرض 20 متر تقوم بوضع الخطين اللذين يمثلان جانب الطريق 10 م يمين و 10 يسار ولو حابب تزود أى مسافة من كل جانب كما تريد .. وتقوم بتحويلهم الى feature line بحيث يأخذ كلا من الخطين منسوب الأرض الطبيعية من السطح الرئيسى ثم بعد ذلك تستخدم طريق grade to relative elevation وتقوم بإختيار المسافة -20 سم مثلا .. سيقوم البرنامج بعمل سطح جديد خاص بالتسوية .... تمام ... تقوم بعمل سطح جديد بإي إسم ثم تدخل على السطح الجديد من خلال القائمة الجانبية surfaces ---- definition ---- ثم تقوم بعمل كليك يمين على edits وتختار paste surface ثم تختار السطح الأول الأساسى ثم تقوم بنفس الخطوات وتختار السطح الثانى الخاص بالتسوية ستجد أنه تم عمل سطح جديد = السطح الاساسى - سطح التسوية ...
> واتمنى أن تكون دى الإجابه التى تسأل عنها ..
> ملحوظة : فى هذا المثال تم أخذ مناسيب جوانب الطريق من الأرض الطبيعية أى سيكون الإقتطاع من الارض الطبيعية بنفس السمك 20 سم .. أما إذا اردت انت أن يكون الإقتطاع من الارض الطبيعية متغير هنا يجب عليك ان تقوم برسم جوانب الطريق بشكل E,N,Z ثم تقوم بتحويله الى FEATURE LINE ولا تختار فى هذه الحاله خاصية ASSIGN ELEVATION ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بعمل التسوية كما سبق شرحها وهنا سيكون الإقتطاع من الأرض الطبيعية متغير لأنه سيكون مرتبط بالخط الذى تم رسمه بالمناسيب E,N,Z......


*كفكرة نظرية فهمتها باقي التطبيق العملي بحاول ان شاء الله

باقي نقطة واحدة باستعمالنا الطريقة الي في شرحك كميات الحفر والردم في الاخير تطلع لنا على اساس السطح الجديد (-20 سم) عالمستوى الطبيعي

ان شالله فهمتني

لك جزيل شكر والعرفان اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## sosohoho (17 يوليو 2012)

مرحبة ..... الاخ العزيز هشام نرجوا ان لا نكون قد ازعجناك من كثرة الاسئلة ,,,, كيف يمكن عمل Grading للارض طوليا وعرضيا كل واحد منهم grade مختلف 
السوال الثاني كيف يمكن عمل grade مختلف لطول الارض او عرضها وكان يكون ال grede لمسافة 50 م= 2% وال 100 =3% و المسافة الي بعدها 1% ..... والخ وان تكون هذة ال greding ضمن الحدود المعطى للمساح اي لا يخرج الكريدنك من الحدود وشكرا لك


----------



## hosh123 (17 يوليو 2012)

sosohoho قال:


> مرحبة ..... الاخ العزيز هشام نرجوا ان لا نكون قد ازعجناك من كثرة الاسئلة ,,,, كيف يمكن عمل Grading للارض طوليا وعرضيا كل واحد منهم grade مختلف
> السوال الثاني كيف يمكن عمل grade مختلف لطول الارض او عرضها وكان يكون ال grede لمسافة 50 م= 2% وال 100 =3% و المسافة الي بعدها 1% ..... والخ وان تكون هذة ال greding ضمن الحدود المعطى للمساح اي لا يخرج الكريدنك من الحدود وشكرا لك


السلام عليكم
أخى الغالى انا تحت امرك وإسأل زى ما انت عاوز .... من حقك أن تسأل ومن حقى ألا أجيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.............
هههههههههه انا بهزر معاك طبعا .. بخصوص عمل تسوية للارض طوليا وعرضيا ده هيكون خلال الـدروس القادمة كيفية عمل ميول متعددة داخل الأرض الواحدة .... وأن تكون تلك الميول متغيرة ولمسافات محددة كما تقول ..
ولكن أعذرنى لأن مشغول جداً حتى يوم الجمعة .... ولكن بعد ذلك أنا تحت أمركم


----------



## sosohoho (17 يوليو 2012)

شكرا يا طيب ^_^


----------



## salemdammona (18 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم سؤال يا مهندس هشام 
هل برنامج السيفل يربط على طول مع جهاز التوتل استيشن لايكا 407 .... يرسل اليه الاحداتيات وياخد منه ام لا .... علمنا مما علمك الله


----------



## salemdammona (18 يوليو 2012)

وكيف يمكن لي ان انزل الاحداتيات من التوتل الى االاكسل


----------



## المهندس_1 (19 يوليو 2012)

مجهود رائع وحصرى 

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (19 يوليو 2012)

كل عام وجميع الزملاء بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك اعادة اللة علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات


----------



## طارق السباعى (19 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس هشام ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله على المجهود ده بس ياري كنت عاوز الملف الخاص بالاليمنت الى فيه استيشن واوفست وليفل بس ياريت


----------



## iead (22 يوليو 2012)

مشكور أخي والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## brraq (24 يوليو 2012)

شهر مبار ك للجيمع وانشاء الله تكون في صحه وعافية وفاضي كمان يا بش مهندس هشام عشان تعمل لنا درس جديد


----------



## hosh123 (24 يوليو 2012)

brraq قال:


> شهر مبار ك للجيمع وانشاء الله تكون في صحه وعافية وفاضي كمان يا بش مهندس هشام عشان تعمل لنا درس جديد



السلام عليكم 
وانت بخير أخى الغالى وأوعدك بإذن الله مجموعة جديدة من الدروس ولكن بعد يوم الجمعة لأنى ذاهب الى مكة لعمل عمرة رمضان وربنا يتقبل منا جميعاً الصيام والقيام والعمرات


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (25 يوليو 2012)

تقبل اللة منك العمرة وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك وكل عام وانتة والامة الاسلامية بخير


----------



## salemdammona (25 يوليو 2012)

ءامــــــــــــــــــــــــين ... يا مهندش هشام ... موفق ان شا الله


----------



## mostafammy (26 يوليو 2012)

عمرة مقبوله ان شاء الله


----------



## salemdammona (27 يوليو 2012)

يا جماعه عندي سؤال وارجوا الاجايه ؟؟؟عندي نقاط على الاوتوكاد واريد ان اعرفها الى السيفل كيف اعمل


----------



## hosh123 (28 يوليو 2012)

salemdammona قال:


> يا جماعه عندي سؤال وارجوا الاجايه ؟؟؟عندي نقاط على الاوتوكاد واريد ان اعرفها الى السيفل كيف اعمل



السلام علبكم
عيب عليك أنت مش بتتفرج على الدورة ولا إيه
أدخل على الرابط ده 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05JxU4ofu9o&list=PLC8000153DF1EC573&index=10&feature=plpp_video


----------



## abedodeh (31 يوليو 2012)

تقبل الله طاعتكم يا باش مهندس في شيء جديد في الايام القادمة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## brraq (31 يوليو 2012)

حياك الله يابش مهندس 
احد الاصدقاء في المنتدى لم يستطع استيراد ملف SHP الى السيفيل نرجو المساعدة اذا كان عندك فكرة وجزاك الله خير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336603-2.html


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (3 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 أغسطس 2012)

المهندس هشام عمرة مقبولة ان شاء اللة لو تفضلت لو عندك نسخة من برنامج الارث ورك المفكوكة لاعمال الطرق نرجو تحملها وشكرا مقدما :13:


----------



## hosh123 (4 أغسطس 2012)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> المهندس هشام عمرة مقبولة ان شاء اللة لو تفضلت لو عندك نسخة من برنامج الارث ورك المفكوكة لاعمال الطرق نرجو تحملها وشكرا مقدما :13:



السلام عليكم
تقبل الله منا ومنك العمرة والصيام والقيام
تفضل النسخة فى هذا الرابط
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26%21213


----------



## diaa_500 (5 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م أركان العبيدي (6 أغسطس 2012)

الاخ هشام المحترم
جهودكم مشكورة وتعبكم مُثاب ان شاء الله
والاناء ينضح بما فيه
وما فيك طيب ان شاء الله.....تحياتي


----------



## eng.ahmed mai (8 أغسطس 2012)

ممتااااااااااااااااز جدا 
شكرا لك كنت بدي اخذ دورة فيه بس الحمدلله شرح تمام التماما وبغني جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.mohammed 154 (12 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم اجعلنا من عتقاء هذا الشهر المبارك ,,,,,,,,, منلا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله مشكووووووووووووور المجهود الذي بزلته


----------



## محمد وائل احمد (15 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## salemdammona (15 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم كيف لي ان احسب الحجم بين سطحين نفس الاحداتيات ولكن مختلفين في المنسوب


----------



## hosh123 (16 أغسطس 2012)

salemdammona قال:


> السلام عليكم كيف لي ان احسب الحجم بين سطحين نفس الاحداتيات ولكن مختلفين في المنسوب



السلام عليكم
أخى سالم كل عام وانت بخير ... أعذرنى على عدم شرحى لهذه الجزئية منذ فترة ولكن أنت تعرف أيام رمضان يجب أن تستغل افضل إستغلال ... على العموم ده شرح سريع لإحد طرق حساب الكميات بين سطحين 
تابع الصور بالترتيب .


----------



## ابو العالمين (16 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال تمام


----------



## salemdammona (16 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا مهندس هشام على الرد السريع وبارك الله فيك ولكن اريدها فيديوا .. واهم شي ايكون نفس السطح ولكن مختلف في المنسوب فقط


----------



## salemdammona (17 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا مهندس هشام على الرد السريع وبارك الله فيك ولكن اريدها فيديوا .. واهم شي ايكون نفس السطح ولكن مختلف في المنسوب فقط


----------



## ramb (17 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله و بركاته
كل عام و انتم بخير يا اخي هشام اريد منك حسابات المضلع المساحي في civil 3d
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (18 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وجميع الزملاء والاخوة المشرفون طيبون بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك وتقبل منا االلة صيام رمضان وقيام ليالية واعادة علينا جميعا بالحير واليمن والبركات


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (18 أغسطس 2012)

اهنيك يامهندس هشام بعيد الفطر المبارك وتقبل اللة منك الصيام والقيام وبارك لك في عمرك واسرتك وكل عام وانتة بخير


----------



## WILIM (19 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود مبارك
ولكن نرجو رفع الدرس الثامن عشر (v18) من دورة CIVIL 3D 2013 لأنه غير موجود
وشكراًًَ


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (20 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام والجميع ب الف خير


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (23 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم كل عام وأنتم بخير وجزاك الله كل خير يا أستاذ هشام وجعله في صحيفة حسناتك على هذه الدروس الرائعة 
هناك مشكلة واجهتني عند تحميل برنامج civil 3d من موقع autodesk مع أني طبقت خطوات المشروحة في فيديو تعليم civil 3d 2013 للأستاذ هشام جزاه الله كل خير و المشكلة هي عند الوصول لصفحة التحميل البرنامج لا يتقدم عداد التحميل حتى وان ضغطت على زر تشغيل التحميل يعطي رسالة سريعة بأن يتم حساب وقت التحميل ثم يرجع الزر على ماكان عليه علما 
بأني طبقت جميع خطوات نا جاء في الفيديو فأفيدوني أين هي المشكلة جزاكم الله كل خير علما أن سرعة النت عندي هي 512 ك/ث و سرعة التحميل تقريبا 60 ك/ث


----------



## hosh123 (23 أغسطس 2012)

محمد حسام العاني قال:


> السلام عليكم كل عام وأنتم بخير وجزاك الله كل خير يا أستاذ هشام وجعله في صحيفة حسناتك على هذه الدروس الرائعة
> هناك مشكلة واجهتني عند تحميل برنامج civil 3d من موقع autodesk مع أني طبقت خطوات المشروحة في فيديو تعليم civil 3d 2013 للأستاذ هشام جزاه الله كل خير و المشكلة هي عند الوصول لصفحة التحميل البرنامج لا يتقدم عداد التحميل حتى وان ضغطت على زر تشغيل التحميل يعطي رسالة سريعة بأن يتم حساب وقت التحميل ثم يرجع الزر على ماكان عليه علما
> بأني طبقت جميع خطوات نا جاء في الفيديو فأفيدوني أين هي المشكلة جزاكم الله كل خير علما أن سرعة النت عندي هي 512 ك/ث و سرعة التحميل تقريبا 60 ك/ث


السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم محمد حسام يمكنك تحميل البرنامج بشكل أخر كان قد تم عرضه على المنتدى من قبل .... وهو انك تاخذ الرابط الموجود فى الموضوع التالى على حسب نوع النظام عندك 32 أو 64 
ثم تقوم بالتحميل من خلال برنامج internet download manager وستجد شرح فى الصور المرفقة
رابط الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t324803.html


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (23 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير أستاذي الكريم هشام ولكن عند نسخ الرابط الذكور في الصورة و لصقه لبرنامج internet download manager يتم تحميل صفحة الرابط وليس البرنامج فهل هناك طريقة أخرى لتحميل البرنامج أو حتى ملف تورنت للبرنامج وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## salemdammona (23 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا مهندس هشام على الرد السريع وبارك الله فيك ولكن اريدها فيديوا .. واهم شي ايكون نفس السطح ولكن مختلف في المنسوب فقط​


----------



## salemdammona (24 أغسطس 2012)

شكر وتقدير واحترام للمهندس الرائع في كلام:77:ه واسلوبه ... المهندس هشام


----------



## hosh123 (26 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخوانى الكرام تم رفع درس جديد لشرح كيفية عمل مجرى مائى ( نهر صناعى ) ذو ميول جانبية و ميول طولية ..
وجارى الأن رفع درس أخر لكيفية عمل بركة مياة مغلقة وحساب كمية المياة بها .


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (26 أغسطس 2012)

دعنى اكون اول من يهنئك على مجهودك بارك اللة فيك وجارى التحميل للمتابعة


----------



## eng.ali fikry (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكر وتقدير واحترام للمهندس الرائع  للمهندس هشام​


----------



## ahmedzidan2011 (27 أغسطس 2012)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس هشام وربنا يتقبل منك ,
انا بس عندي طلب من حضرتك , يا ريت حضرتك ترفع ملف الاكسل , بتاع استيراد النقط عشان نقدر نتابع معاك 
وجزاكم الله خيرا ,
ملحوظة : في اخ طلبه قبل كدة , بس للاسف الملف مش موجود ع اللينك .


----------



## hosh123 (27 أغسطس 2012)

ahmedzidan2011 قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,
> جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس هشام وربنا يتقبل منك ,
> انا بس عندي طلب من حضرتك , يا ريت حضرتك ترفع ملف الاكسل , بتاع استيراد النقط عشان نقدر نتابع معاك
> وجزاكم الله خيرا ,
> ملحوظة : في اخ طلبه قبل كدة , بس للاسف الملف مش موجود ع اللينك .



السلام عليكم
أخى احمد الملف موجود على اغلب اللينكات وعلى العموم جرب اللينك ده وبلغنى أشتغل معاك ولا لأ
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26%21168


----------



## الهندسي 80 (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
تقبل الله منا و منك الطاعات وكل عام وانت وجميع الاخوة الزملاء بالف خير
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وخالصا لوجهه الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
تقبل الله منا و منك الطاعات وكل عام وانت وجميع الاخوة الزملاء بالف خير
وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وخالصا لوجهه الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (27 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور جدا ياخي هشام على المجهود الوافر


----------



## حسام بوشكش (28 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك فيك ويعزك ويجعل من كل من يستفيد من هذذا الشرح فى ميزان حسناتك 
سؤال يا هندسة الكراك الاقيه فين


----------



## hosh123 (28 أغسطس 2012)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ويعزك ويجعل من كل من يستفيد من هذذا الشرح فى ميزان حسناتك
> سؤال يا هندسة الكراك الاقيه فين


السلام عليكم
شكرا على الكلام الجميل ... وجرب الرابط ده عشان الكراك
CIVIL 3D CRACK.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - HISHAM FAWZY


----------



## بوقعيقيص (28 أغسطس 2012)

*شبكات الصرف الصحي ومياه الشرب*

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك علي مجهودك الرااااااااائع .......
هل هناك امكانية دروس في السيفل لي 
شبكات الصرف الصحي ومياه الشرب
ارجو الرد وشكرا *:20:​


----------



## hosh123 (29 أغسطس 2012)

بوقعيقيص قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك علي مجهودك الرااااااااائع .......
> هل هناك امكانية دروس في السيفل لي
> شبكات الصرف الصحي ومياه الشرب
> ارجو الرد وشكرا *:20:​



السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم بإذن الله سيتم شرحها فى القريب العاجل ... حسب ترتيبى للدورة فإن الدروس القادمة ستكون خاصة بتقسيم الأراضى ثم يليها شبكات الصرف والمياة


----------



## mostafammy (29 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## terfassa2009 (29 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khdawy (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## salemdammona (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اسعفني يا مهندس هشام ... عندما اقوم بالحفظ باسم في برنامج السيفل لايقوم بالاستجابه ..يقوم باعطائي بعض الخيارات ... يوجد امر يكتب في سطر الاوامر ليشتغل السيفل بطبيعته فما هو هدا الامر


----------



## فواز العنسي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام اخي اكتب الامر filedia ثم انتر واكتب الرقم 1 ثم انتر إنشاء الله تنحل المشكله


----------



## salemdammona (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك مهندس فواز ... نورت الموقع ... انت من المهندسين الدين تعلمت منهم الكتير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hosh123 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> سلام اخي اكتب الامر filedia ثم انتر واكتب الرقم 1 ثم انتر إنشاء الله تنحل المشكله



السلام عليكم 
المهندس فواز العنسى والله منور الموضوع وانا أتشرفت جداااااااااااا بدخول حضرتك الى موضوعى المتواضع ويزيدنى شرفاً إذا أبديت رأيك فى هذه الدورة المتواضعة بجانب دوراتك السباقة دائما ويعلم الله كما ندعو لك بالصحة والعافية على كل ما تقدمه لنا من دورات مفيدة جدااا .. ونسأل الله أن يتقبلها منا ومنك ....


----------



## salemdammona (5 سبتمبر 2012)

_الى المهندس فواز والمهندس هشام ... كيف يمكن لي دعم السيفل 2013 بالقوقل ايرت _


----------



## salemdammona (5 سبتمبر 2012)

كيف يمكن لي عمل شبكيه 25 * 25 فوق اي سطح


----------



## بوقعيقيص (5 سبتمبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الكريم بإذن الله سيتم شرحها فى القريب العاجل ... حسب ترتيبى للدورة فإن الدروس القادمة ستكون خاصة بتقسيم الأراضى ثم يليها شبكات الصرف والمياة






باذن الله وانت طيب هذا ما ننتظره , بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hosh123 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

salemdammona قال:


> كيف يمكن لي عمل شبكيه 25 * 25 فوق اي سطح



حقيقى انت كده بتزعلنى منك 
أرجع للدرس ده وانت تعرف
(V.20) سيفيل ثرى دى 2013 : أسئلة وأجوبة حول الأسطح - YouTube

وبخصوص الجوجل ايرث شركة اوتوديسك اوقفت التعامل فى هذا الإصدار مع الجوجل وجارى حاليا إيجاد بديل أخر.....


----------



## hosh123 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم بحمد الله رفع درسين جديدين من دروس الدورة وهم بعنوان
(v.27) سيفيل ثرى دى 2013 : عمل ساحة انتظار بميول مختلفة . 
(v.28) سيفيل ثرى دى 2013:التسويات الجزئية والتكسيات و الإستايلات.
وجارى رفع درس حساب الكميات من خلال برنامج السيفيل .


----------



## salemdammona (5 سبتمبر 2012)

معليشي مهندس هشام ... كل شيء الا زعلك مني ... فمشكور هلى ردودك الحلوه وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## salemdammona (5 سبتمبر 2012)

معليشي مهندس هشام ... كل شيء الا زعلك مني ... فمشكور هلى ردودك الحلوه وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## salemdammona (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عند تحميل برنامج[h=2]Leica Geo Office .. قائمة cordnate editor لا تشتغل عندي ويندوز 7 ..64 بت[/h]


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على مجهودك المبذول وجارى الرفع والمشاهدة اعنك اللة وحعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## brraq (6 سبتمبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تم بحمد الله رفع درسين جديدين من دروس الدورة وهم بعنوان
> (v.27) سيفيل ثرى دى 2013 : عمل ساحة انتظار بميول مختلفة .
> (v.28) سيفيل ثرى دى 2013:التسويات الجزئية والتكسيات و الإستايلات.
> وجارى رفع درس حساب الكميات من خلال برنامج السيفيل .





شكراً يا بش مهندس هشام لاكن لم اجد اي مقاطع جديدة الدرس 27 (V.27) TEXT # 1:SUPER & SUBSCRIP والدرس 28 (V.28) EXPRESS TOOLS # 7:CONVERT


----------



## hosh123 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

brraq قال:


> شكراً يا بش مهندس هشام لاكن لم اجد اي مقاطع جديدة الدرس 27 (V.27) TEXT # 1:SUPER & SUBSCRIP والدرس 28 (V.28) EXPRESS TOOLS # 7:CONVERT
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 83402



السلام عليكم
ستجد كل فيديو حسب القسم التابع له فستجد فى الرابط التالى القائمة الخاصة بفيديوهات كل برنامج أدخل على قائمة السيفيل وستجد 3 دروس جديدة تم إضافتها بالإمس
Fingerprintvideos1's channel - YouTube


----------



## salemdammona (6 سبتمبر 2012)

يا بش مهندس ... مكان كتابة الاوامر .. حدفته بالخطأ ..كيف ااسترجعهcommand


----------



## hosh123 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

salemdammona قال:


> يا بش مهندس ... مكان كتابة الاوامر .. حدفته بالخطأ ..كيف ااسترجعهcommand



السلام عليكم
لإسترجاع شريط الاوامر اضغط على ctrl + 9 فى نفس الوقت


----------



## brraq (6 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً


----------



## حسام بوشكش (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا فاكهة المنتدى وفاكهة المهندسين العرب
استفسار عندى ملف نقاط على الكاد به حوالى 120000 نقطة فقمت بعمل الخطوات التى شرحتها لادخال الملف على السيفيل فظهرت مشكلتين 
1- النقاط نزلت فى غير احداثياتها
2- عند عمل convert to autocad تكون النقاط حجمها كبير جدا لدرجة انها تتشابك مع بعض مثل السلك الشائك 
فنرجو من حضرتكم الرد على فى اسرع وقت


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (9 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## hosh123 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> السلام عليكم يا فاكهة المنتدى وفاكهة المهندسين العرب
> استفسار عندى ملف نقاط على الكاد به حوالى 120000 نقطة فقمت بعمل الخطوات التى شرحتها لادخال الملف على السيفيل فظهرت مشكلتين
> 1- النقاط نزلت فى غير احداثياتها
> 2- عند عمل convert to autocad تكون النقاط حجمها كبير جدا لدرجة انها تتشابك مع بعض مثل السلك الشائك
> فنرجو من حضرتكم الرد على فى اسرع وقت


السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم والله ده كان أحد الأسئلة اللى كنت هجاوب عليها فى الفيديو اللى جاى .... على العموم أفتح الرسمه على الاوتوكاد وغير الواحدات ( units ) وخليها بالمتر وبعدين إعمل حفظ للرسمة ثم تأخذ هذا الملف وتتبع الخطوات لإدخاله إلى السيفيل وهتلاقى كل الإحداثيات تمام بإذن الله..
أما بخصوص الحجم ممكن تغيره بعده طرق أسهلها غير المقياس الموجود تحت على اليمين وانت تلاقيها أفضل بإذن الله...


----------



## حسام بوشكش (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا فعلا عملت زى ما انت قلت ولقيت الملف انظبط ولكن عندى سؤال ثانى 

عند فتح اى ملف تظهر الرسالة الاتية enter name of drawing <D\SAE\NEW SURVEY\CIVIL 1DWG


----------



## salemdammona (11 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتب هدا الامر في سطر الاوامر filedia >> تم enter >>> تم رقم 1


----------



## حسام بوشكش (11 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكنى اقوم بكتابة filedia ثم inter ولكن يتم كتابة رسالة لايوجد مثل هذا المسار


----------



## shatret (15 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .. 

شكرا لجهود ، لكن لو سمحت اذا امكن عمل درس خاص بتصميم طريق كامل من تنزيل النقاط المساحية وعمل البروفايل وعمل المسار التصميمي والاسمبلي ( وخاصة عمل الارصفة اذا لم تكن موجودة في النماذج الافتراضية بالبرنامج ) وعمل المقاطع العرضية حتى الاخراج النهائي للطريق وحساب الكميرات واظهارها على كل مقطع وعمل جداول كاملة بها 

والتركيز على تصميم المنحيات والخيارات المتاحة لذالك سواء الراسية او الافقية وكيف تصحيح الاخطاء اذا تم اختيار الاشتو كمرجع 

فانا تواجهني مشكلة في وضع المسار التصميمي على بروفايل الارض الطبيعية حيث انه لا يرسم المنحنيات الراسية مع اني مفعل امرها 

اكون شاكر لك جدا


----------



## م.قيس (15 سبتمبر 2012)

shatret قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> شكرا لجهود ، لكن لو سمحت اذا امكن عمل درس خاص بتصميم طريق كامل من تنزيل النقاط المساحية وعمل البروفايل وعمل المسار التصميمي والاسمبلي ( وخاصة عمل الارصفة اذا لم تكن موجودة في النماذج الافتراضية بالبرنامج ) وعمل المقاطع العرضية حتى الاخراج النهائي للطريق وحساب الكميرات واظهارها على كل مقطع وعمل جداول كاملة بها
> 
> ...



أخي عبد الله الحل بسيط هو بزياده المسافه التي كانت تسمى معنا e يعني باختصار بعّد التانجنتس عن الكيرف رح تشتغل معاك

ابو نجاجرة


----------



## عماد العايد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس هشام وأهنيك نيابتا عن جميع طلاب سوريا ولو تفضلت عندي سؤالين 1- كيف اعمل وأعدل بشكل الستيشن بحيث يكون مثل الشكل عند السرفر كما في الصوره المرفقه 2-عند حساب الكميات بين سطحين كيف أستطيع كتابة التقرير ضمن الرسم وأشكرك مقدما


----------



## brraq (17 سبتمبر 2012)

عماد العايد قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس هشام وأهنيك نيابتا عن جميع طلاب سوريا ولو تفضلت عندي سؤالين 1- كيف اعمل وأعدل بشكل الستيشن بحيث يكون مثل الشكل عند السرفر كما في الصوره المرفقه 2-عند حساب الكميات بين سطحين كيف أستطيع كتابة التقرير ضمن الرسم وأشكرك مقدما




لاظهار معلومات السطح على الرسم اذهب الى خصائص السطح ثم الى 
statist ثم نسخ ولصق في الرسم


----------



## عماد العايد (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وشكرا على المعلومه


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (21 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## teo_is_me (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (23 سبتمبر 2012)

قد لا نكون نستطيع أن نعبر عن ما بداخلنا بجزالة الشعر لأناس نحبهم 
ونكن لهم في أنفوسنا كل احترام وتقدير
ولكن ببلاغة الكلام وصدق البيان نعبر لهم عن ما نكنه لهم من صدق مشاعرنا
من امثال المهندس هشام فوزى 
نسال الله ان بيارك له فى عمله ويزيدة من رزقة ويجزيه عنا خير الجزاء
فهو نعم الانسان الذى يعطى بعلمة بدون مقابل


----------



## احمد الجغرافى (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ومازلنا ننتظر منك المزيد مهندسنا الكريم فقد تعودنا منك على العطاء


----------



## archivil (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس هشام .. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## ahmed abdelmoneim (25 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

جزاكم الله كل خير علي مجهودكم 

عندي سؤال محيرني جدا وبقالي فتره مش لاقي اجابه ليه 

لو انا حابب ابين علي القطاعات اللي عندي علي برنامج السيقل 

زي ما هو بيطلع بيبن طبقات الرصف 

طيب انا لو حابب ابين خط الارض الطبيعيه والطريق علي السكاشن 
اعملها ازاي


----------



## aymen88 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع


----------



## archivil (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس هشام ........ حقا دروس رائعة وارجو من حضرتك ان تكملها لكى تكتمل الاستفادة .


----------



## صالح بارزيق (29 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا اخ هشام على هذا الشرح القيم بس عندي سؤال كيف يتم احتساب اعمال الحفر والردم في الموقع مع العلم ان عندي الرفع المساحي قبل وبعد التنفيذ وذلك باستخدام civil3d والف الف شكر​


----------



## eng.ali fikry (29 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم :
اخى العزيز هشام انى اجد صعوبه فى الحصول على 
BridgeModeler2013
البرنامج civil 2013
فهل من الممكن ان ترفع لى نسخه من البرنامج BridgeModeler2013


----------



## سلام صلاح (30 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ابن مصر الابيه .... جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء انت وكل من كان سببا في انتاج هذا العمل من مساعديك كافه.... وبصراحه نحن جدا ممنونين من اخواننا المهندسين المصريين عامه لانهم حقا كفوئين بعمل الدورات ومحبين لايصال المعلومه لاخوتهم المسلمين العرب....جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وغفر لكم ولوالديكم ورزقكم حسن الخاتمه وجعل مثواكم الجنه ورزقكم وايانا لذة النظر الى وجهه الكريم... آمين....تحاتي مهندس محمد من العراق


----------



## مصطفى المساح (2 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال يا اخوانى 
فى الاند كنت بحسب كميات بين سطحين ولو عاوز اعرف الكميه فى جزء معين من السطحين كنت بعمل بارسل واحسب فيها 
دى بتتعمل ازى فى السيفل


----------



## hosh123 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> سؤال يا اخوانى
> فى الاند كنت بحسب كميات بين سطحين ولو عاوز اعرف الكميه فى جزء معين من السطحين كنت بعمل بارسل واحسب فيها
> دى بتتعمل ازى فى السيفل



السلام عليكم
والله يا أخ مصطفى انا لم أجرب طريقه البارسل هذه ولكنى أوعدك بتجربتها ولكن يمكنك عمل حساب للكميات بين جزء معين من السطحين من خلال عمل حدود للسطحين 
boundary على حسب ما تريد وسأقوم بشرحها فى الدرس المقبل بإذن الله....


----------



## sosohoho (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يا اخي الله يبارك فيك ومن امثالك انت بصراحة قدمت شي جديد في المنتدى ^_^


----------



## د احمد بكر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يا ريت يا هندسة لو عندك ستايلات للسيفل غير اللي موجودة فيها تدينا رابط ليها 
خاصة استايلات ل 
Section View 
لان الاستايلات اللي في البرنامج بتخلي شكل السكاشن مش حلو خالص


----------



## علي الدبس (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مشكور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ااااااااا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااا

[/FONT]*


----------



## EMIT (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## صلاخ المعافري (4 أكتوبر 2012)

يشكر منتدى المهندسين العرب على هذا لخدمة الطلاب والمهندسين


----------



## مصطفى المساح (4 أكتوبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> والله يا أخ مصطفى انا لم أجرب طريقه البارسل هذه ولكنى أوعدك بتجربتها ولكن يمكنك عمل حساب للكميات بين جزء معين من السطحين من خلال عمل حدود للسطحين
> boundary على حسب ما تريد وسأقوم بشرحها فى الدرس المقبل بإذن الله....


وانا فى انتظارك


----------



## عمر بيبى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

فينك يا مهندس اشرف طلعت


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز هشام جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أبو حامزة (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا الشرح الاكثر من رااااااااااااائع


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (13 أكتوبر 2012)

نحن بانتظارك يامهندس هشام لاستكمال باقى الشروحات وربنا يجزيك خيرا ولعل المانع خير


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (14 أكتوبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لإسترجاع شريط الاوامر اضغط على ctrl + 9 فى نفس الوقت





شكرا


----------



## الاهلاوي (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير يا باشمهندس على المجهود الرائع ولكن يتبقى الكراك من فضلك


----------



## hosh123 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

الاهلاوي قال:


> جزاكم الله الف خير يا باشمهندس على المجهود الرائع ولكن يتبقى الكراك من فضلك



السلام عليكم
أتفضل ده رابط ملف التفعيل
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26!225


----------



## Zizo1981 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أخي هشام
ما شاء الله عمل ممتاز ويكون في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله
أخوك وزميل دفعة2003
أحمد عبد العزيز


----------



## hosh123 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

Zizo1981 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي هشام
> ما شاء الله عمل ممتاز ويكون في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله
> أخوك وزميل دفعة2003
> أحمد عبد العزيز


السلام عليكم
يا هلا والله فينك يا حج أحمد .... أتفرج على الدروس وبلغنى ايه رايك .. ومنتظر منك تليفون


----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس هشام 
جزالك الله خير على هذا الشرح الأكثر من رائع وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedmohii2010 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

مهندس هشام هل هناك طريقة لعرض الكتابات على مسار الطريق على شكل dragged مباشرة


----------



## hosh123 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ahmedmohii2010 قال:


> مهندس هشام هل هناك طريقة لعرض الكتابات على مسار الطريق على شكل dragged مباشرة



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم يمكن تغيير الاستايل الاعتيادى لشكل المسار من الاستايل parallel with tick إلى الاستايل perpendicular with line وذلك سيظهر لك المحطة خارج خط المسار .. وأستأذنك إلى الغد فقد أجد طريقه أخرى لك


----------



## archivil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذي مهندس هشام بجد اشكرك على هذه الشروحات فعلا فيها الجديد ..... وان شاء الله في انتظار باقي شروحات برنامج السيفيل ان سمح وقت حضرتك بذلك .


----------



## بوقعيقيص (20 أكتوبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> سلام اخي اكتب الامر filedia ثم انتر واكتب الرقم 1 ثم انتر إنشاء الله تنحل المشكله





بارك الله فيك ياباش مهندس فواز نورت كنت نعاني من المشكله شكرا


----------



## فرح التميمي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا فيك البركه اخي:85:


----------



## المستودع (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## az1615 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
وشكرا جزيلا لهذه الدورة
ولكن توجد لدينا مشكلة وهي اغلاق موقع اليوتيوب بعد نشره فيلم المسيء لنبينا ( ص ) 
فيرجى ممن تتوفر لديه الملفات ان يتم رفعها على اي موقع آخر مثل 4share او mediafire 
ولكم منا كل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## hosh123 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

az1615 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وشكرا جزيلا لهذه الدورة
> ولكن توجد لدينا مشكلة وهي اغلاق موقع اليوتيوب بعد نشره فيلم المسيء لنبينا ( ص )
> فيرجى ممن تتوفر لديه الملفات ان يتم رفعها على اي موقع آخر مثل 4share او mediafire
> ولكم منا كل الشكر والاحترام



السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم ستجد كل الدروس مرفوعة على الموقع التالى
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26


----------



## archivil (23 أكتوبر 2012)

لا توجد كلمات تعبر عن مدى شكري للمهندس هشام على هذا الشرح الرائع للبرنامج ........ ولكن هل الدورة انتهت ام هناك دروس اخرى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## hosh123 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

archivil قال:


> لا توجد كلمات تعبر عن مدى شكري للمهندس هشام على هذا الشرح الرائع للبرنامج ........ ولكن هل الدورة انتهت ام هناك دروس اخرى ؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
أنتهت ايه يا راجل ده لسه فى أولها أنت بس أدعيلى انى ألاقى وقت أذاكر فيه عشان الدورة لأن أنا أقوم بمشاهدة العديد والعديد من الفيديوهات عن كل جزئية فى الدورة وبعدين بسجل الدروس


----------



## archivil (23 أكتوبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنتهت ايه يا راجل ده لسه فى أولها أنت بس أدعيلى انى ألاقى وقت أذاكر فيه عشان الدورة لأن أنا أقوم بمشاهدة العديد والعديد من الفيديوهات عن كل جزئية فى الدورة وبعدين بسجل الدروس



وعليكم السلام ......

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس هشام وبارك لك في عمرك وفي وقتك .


----------



## az1615 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما نافعا وشكرا جزيلا على الاستجابة


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير واعطاك همه عاليه وروح قويه والله معك


----------



## hosh123 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> جزاك الله خير واعطاك همه عاليه وروح قويه والله معك



جزانا الله واياكم مهندس فواز والله أنا بأسعد جداً لمجرد دخولك الى موضوعى المتواضع وإبدأ رأيك الخبير فيه واوعدك وأوعد الإخوة بمجموعة دروس جديدة سأسجلها خلال فترة أجارة العيد وأرجو أنها تناول إعجابكم..... وكل عام وانت بألف خير ....


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 أكتوبر 2012)

بصراحه انا استفدت بشكل ما تتصوره ارجو منك ان تستمر لي تتم الفائده وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ali992 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hosh123 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال..
تم اليوم تحميل درسين جديدين لدروس الدورة بعنوان:
1. أسئلة وأجوبة عن موضوع التسويات..
2. أسئلة وأجوبة عن ككل ما سبق شرحه ..

وأستعدوا بإذن الله لأقوى مجموعة دروس عن كيفية تقسيم الأراضى وكيفية إدارة معلومات مدينة سكنية تجارية كامله من خلال ملف سيفيل واحد فقط ( إدارة المخططات وكيفية إستخراج كافة أنواع المعلومات المطلوبه منها بكل سهولة) .


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال 
وكل سنه ونت بصحه وسلامه نسئل الله ان يوفقك ويسدد خطاك
والله احنا منتضرينك بفارغ الصبر كل يوم اتدخل المنتدى اشوف انك منزل دروس جديده


----------



## mostafaeid (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك ياباشمهندس على الشرح الجميل ال فيه عطاء يدل على كرم صاحبه وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## brraq (1 نوفمبر 2012)

المبدع هشام فوزي الف تحية والف سلام ونسئل من الله ان يكتب لك الاجر الكامل والاخلاص في كل ما تقوم به


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
اخصائى مساحة /وليد صالح
مكة المكرمة​


----------



## hosh123 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ابوحفص المصرى1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> اخصائى مساحة /وليد صالح
> مكة المكرمة​



جزاك الله خير
وتشرفنا اخى وليد وإذا أتيت الى المدينة المنورة فلى الشرف أن اقابلك.


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## az1615 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
استاذنا الغالي م هشام بارك الله فيك وزادك علما نافعا 
لقد حملت تروسك من الموقع https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26
وهي 29 درس ولم اجد الدرس ( 18 ) ودروسك الاخيرة 
ارجوا ان تنزلها على الموقع اعلاه لان اليوتيوب مغلق لدينا 
وللك منا كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## hosh123 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

az1615 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> استاذنا الغالي م هشام بارك الله فيك وزادك علما نافعا
> لقد حملت تروسك من الموقع https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26
> وهي 29 درس ولم اجد الدرس ( 18 ) ودروسك الاخيرة
> ...



السلام عليكم

عنيا حاضر اليوم بإذن الله أرفعها على الموقع


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
استاذنا الغالي م هشام بارك الله فيك وزادك علما نافعا ربنا يبارك فيك 
ياباشمهندس على الشرح الجميل ال فيه عطاء يدل على كرم صاحبه وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو المرتجى (3 نوفمبر 2012)

يعجز اللسان عن شكرك يا استاذ لما قدمت من دروس مفيدة ومهمه ..تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق في كل حياتك وعملك ..​


----------



## أبوتقي (3 نوفمبر 2012)

أستاذي العزيز شكرا جزيلا علي الشرح الوافي 
وعندي استفسار لو ممكن
عندي مشروع أريد أن أضع فيه أماكن Storm water Gully in وطبعا توضع في النقاط المنخفضة في المخطط 
عندي مناسيب كل متر road center أستنتجتها من البروفيل بأستخدام اللاند وعندي الميول العرضية 
وعملت الشغل بأستخدام المعطيات السابقة لكن أحس أن لم أحل الموضوع بأحترافية
هل من الممكن أن أستفيد من السيفل في مثل هذه الاعمال أو لو عندك حل أخر ياريت
منتظر ردك ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## hosh123 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

أبوتقي قال:


> أستاذي العزيز شكرا جزيلا علي الشرح الوافي
> وعندي استفسار لو ممكن
> عندي مشروع أريد أن أضع فيه أماكن storm water gully in وطبعا توضع في النقاط المنخفضة في المخطط
> عندي مناسيب كل متر road center أستنتجتها من البروفيل بأستخدام اللاند وعندي الميول العرضية
> ...


السلام عليكم
لو تستطيع تحويل نقاط الطريق الى سطح وقتها يمكنك إستخدام طريقة catchment area ودى انا شرحتها فى الدرس رقم 18


----------



## hosh123 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخوانى الأعزاء تم رفع أول درس خاص بتقسيم لأراضى PARCELS وجارى اليوم رفع 3 دروس أخرين ...
ستجدونه على الرابط الخاص بالدورة على اليوتيوب 
(V.32) PARCELS تقسيم الأراضى - YouTube
كما ستجدونه فى رابط التحميل التالى:
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26%21168

وسيتم رفع الأمثلة الموجودة فى الفيديو لتتمكنوا من تطبيق الدرس بشكل جيد ..


----------



## bad_ayman (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شرح اكثر من ممتاز الله يوفقك و يجزيك عنا خير
بس انا عندي استفسار لو ممكن فيديو يشرح طريقة عمل المواسير وخصوصا شبكات المياة ولو انا عندي المناسيب جاهزة ازاي برده ممكن ادخلها
والف شكر


----------



## hosh123 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

bad_ayman قال:


> شرح اكثر من ممتاز الله يوفقك و يجزيك عنا خير
> بس انا عندي استفسار لو ممكن فيديو يشرح طريقة عمل المواسير وخصوصا شبكات المياة ولو انا عندي المناسيب جاهزة ازاي برده ممكن ادخلها
> والف شكر



السلام عليكم 
بإذن الله مجموعة الدروس القادمة بعد تقسيم الأراضى هتكون شبكات المياة. وسيتم بإذن الله شرح ما تريد واكثر ....


----------



## hosh123 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

_السلام عليكم
_[h=5]_تم رفع كلا من الدروس الأتية :

(v.33) إستخدام أوامر تعديل التقسيم .
(v.34) تقسيم الأراضى من خلال الطرق .
(v.35) تحويل مخطط من الاوتوكاد للسيفيل ._[/h]


----------



## ycons (4 نوفمبر 2012)

في برنامج سيفل 3د 2013 (تصميم الطرق )يا اخ هشام هل استطيع عمل الكريدور لبلان فيه منحنيات انصاف قطرها اقل 30م واكبر 8م ارجو المساعدة


----------



## فواز العنسي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام 
اشكرك بشمهندس رفعت معنوياتي ورجعت لي روح المبادره والابداع لموضوعك ودروسك القويه والمفيده والدقيقه والتي تغطي البرنامج بشكل كبير وجميل .
وانشاء الله اتعاون معك واوعدك بعمل دروس تضيف شئ جديد للبرنامج قريبا 
والله يعينك ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## hosh123 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> سلام
> اشكرك بشمهندس رفعت معنوياتي ورجعت لي روح المبادره والابداع لموضوعك ودروسك القويه والمفيده والدقيقه والتي تغطي البرنامج بشكل كبير وجميل .
> وانشاء الله اتعاون معك واوعدك بعمل دروس تضيف شئ جديد للبرنامج قريبا
> والله يعينك ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


السلام عليكم
والله ده من أحلى الأخبار التى سمعتها منذ فترة ونحن فى إنتظار إبداعاتك على أحر من الجمر مهندسنا الكبير مهندس فواز وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم ومن كل من يخدم إخوانه ويجمعنا جميعا فى الفردوس الأعلى ...
وبالمناسبة دى انا هحاول مع الحبيب المهندس أشرف غنيم ليطل علينا بما فى جعبته من روائع ....


----------



## archivil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله في حضرتك مهندس هشام واعانك على استكمال الدورة .


----------



## بوقعيقيص (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك لي مجهوداتك الرائعه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 


انا عندي مشكله عند اخراج القطاعات في البلان عندي محطه يوجد بها عرض الطريق و الرصيف هنا استطيع اخراج القطاع 
ولكن المشكلة في المحطه التاليه لانه يوجد باركي (موقف سيارات جانبي ) عند اخراج القطاع يخرج الشكل التصميمي للطريق بدون الرصيف فاضطر الي اخراج القطاعات الي الاوتوكاد وتعديل الشكل التصميمي 

طلبي هوا انه عند كل قطاع اريد اختيار الشكل التصميمي للطريق مع العلم انه بامكاني تعريف الشكل التصميمي للسيفل 
ولكن المشكله هيا عند كل قطاع اريد اختيار الشكل المطلوب والصور توضح ما اتحدث عنه 

ارجو المساعده


----------



## فواز العنسي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام معي نموذج (Styal ) جميل ويخفف من جهد عمل الاخراج بحيث انه يمكنك اكمال مشروع في 15 دقيقه 
هنا الامتداد project.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
وهنا الامتداد للدرس التعليمي له all on one.mp4 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## hosh123 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> سلام معي نموذج (Styal ) جميل ويخفف من جهد عمل الاخراج بحيث انه يمكنك اكمال مشروع في 15 دقيقه
> هنا الامتداد project.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> وهنا الامتداد للدرس التعليمي له all on one.mp4 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download



السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس فواز وجزاك الله خيراً على كل ما تقدمه لنا وننتظر منك كما وعدتنا ما هو جديد منك ..


----------



## فواز العنسي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

اخذت هذا الرابط لـ 168 درس في برنامج السفل جيده جدا جدا 
شكر للمهندس Eng.A.Ashor لانه ماخوذ من موضوعه 
حبيت اعد انزاله 4shared folder - AutoCAD Civil 3D - 2012


----------



## م/خالد مطر (8 نوفمبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> اخذت هذا الرابط لـ 168 درس في برنامج السفل جيده جدا جدا
> شكر للمهندس Eng.A.Ashor لانه ماخوذ من موضوعه
> حبيت اعد انزاله 4shared folder - AutoCAD Civil 3D - 2012





شكراً جزيلاً للمهندس هشام على مجهودك الكبير ونقول جزاك الله خيرا
وكذلك الشكر والحب للمهندس فواز العنسي والذي انا واحد من تلاميذه وجزاك الله خير لماتبذله في سبيل العلم و التعليم


----------



## saro.khaled (12 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك ياباش مهندس هشام
استاذ العزيز اى من (كوبيوتر يشتغل مع برنامج CIVIL 3D بشكل جيد لابتوب او ديسك توب وة اى موصفات وة اى ويندوز 64bit او 32bi او win7 & xp )


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (12 نوفمبر 2012)

essalemou alaikoum
Windows 7 64 bits is recommanded for Autocad civil 3D and 8 GO of RAM
baraka allah fi bach mouhandess Hisham


----------



## saro.khaled (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس علي هذا المعلومات .


----------



## yousefrajb (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليك يا مهندس هشام وجزاك الله خيراعلى هذا الشرح الرائع واذا تكرمت عندي سوال عن استخراج احداثيات ال parcael الى ملف اكسل


----------



## hosh123 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

yousefrajb قال:


> السلام عليك يا مهندس هشام وجزاك الله خيراعلى هذا الشرح الرائع واذا تكرمت عندي سوال عن استخراج احداثيات ال parcael الى ملف اكسل


السلام عليكم
أخى الفاضل بإذن الله هشرح لكم كيفية استخراج بيانات كل شىء عن البارسل بدءاً من الاحداثيات إلى معلومات لا تتوقعها ..


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خير الدنيا والاخرة على المجهود فعلا اكثر من رائع وفقك اللة الى المزيد وكل عام وانتة بخير والامة الاسلامية بمناسبة ابتداء العام الهجرى الجديد 1434


----------



## Diaa Hasan (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن المساعدة في رفع ملفات الدورة على مركز تحميل آخر 

بصراحة لأن الموقع الموجود محظور في بلدي 

ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## hosh123 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

Diaa Hasan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن المساعدة في رفع ملفات الدورة على مركز تحميل آخر
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم أى موقع هو المحظور لديك اليوتيوب أم الأسكاى دريف


----------



## husam_f (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية
هل من الممكن ان تتطرق الى موضوع الطرق اذا امكن


----------



## husam_f (15 نوفمبر 2012)

هل من الممكن اخراج احداثيات زوايا حدود قطع الاراضي مع الجدول ؟؟؟ واذا امكن كيف ذلك وشكرا


----------



## husam_f (15 نوفمبر 2012)

وهل من الممكن عمل شبكية لقطعة الارض مبين عليها تقسيمات الشبكية و كل مربع يأخذ رقما وكذلك يتم تسجيل قيم القطع او الردم داخل المربع ومن ثم بعد ذلك عمل جدول بارقام المربعات وكميات الطمم والقطع وكتابة مجموع الكنية النهائية في الحالتين وذلك من اجل عمل تدقيق للكميات المطلوبة بشكل يدوي؟؟؟


----------



## ahmedasas (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي هشام


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخى هشام
وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك
وبارك الله فى جميع الاخوة الذين افادو كل من بالملتقى
بعلمهم الغزير​


----------



## طارق السباعى (24 نوفمبر 2012)

هناك مجرى سيل يراد تهذيب جوانبه وطلب منى حساب كمياته على السيفل ايه بقى المطلوب بعد ما انا عملت ميزانيه شبكيه لمجرى السيل دا يكفى انى احسب كميات خصوصا ان المجرى بميل كبير ياريت تفيدنى ياهندسه


----------



## ramb (25 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك علي هذا المعلومات -
هل يمكن نقل مناسيب التصميمي لطريف علي مسار الطريق و كيف يمكن نقلها 
عملة بروفايل يوجد بها منحني لكن لم يظهر لي معلومات علي المنحني في بروفايل 
وشكرا
سلام


----------



## zicoibnallam (26 نوفمبر 2012)

100
100


----------



## حسام بوشكش (28 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا لى طلب يا هندسة معلش. ياريت طريقة الكتابة بالعربى على المنحنى لانها موجودة فى الكاد لكن بلانجليزى فقط


----------



## moh harb (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جديد








 تاريخ التسجيل Apr 2012 المشاركات 2 
 *Thumbs Up* Received: 0 
Given: 0 
 

 

 



جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## hosh123 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع درس خاص بكيفية عمل التصنيفات و الإصطلاحات التى يمكن من خلالها إضافة أى بيانات مطلوبة لقطع المقسمة والأراضى ..
وسيتم غداً رفع الدرس الخاص بالإستايلات والتى تظهر لنا البيانات التى يتم إدخالها كما بالدرس الخاص بالمصطلحات..
رابط الدرس على اليوتيوب 
(V.36) كيفية عمل التصنيفات و المصطلحات - YouTube


----------



## علي فؤاد (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا مهندس هشام
ومتي ستبدا في الطرق


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> شكراااااااااا جزيلا مهندس هشام
> ومتي ستبدا في الطرق



صبرا قليلا يامهندس على فواد المهندس هشام جزاة اللة كل الخير بداء الدورة كما ينبغى فى علم المساحة ويخطو بها بهدا البرنامج لكى يتطرق لكل ما يخص كل جزء فى البرنامج لكى يستفيد كل الزملاء بما يحتاجة فى مجال عملة وليس كل الزملاء يعملون فى الطرق ويوجد زملاء اخرون منتظرين التطرق الى الجزء الخاص بشبكات الصرف والمياة والسدود والقنوات فان البرنامج ما هو الا بحر كبير يغوص فية المهندس هشام ويخرج لنا كنوز وياقوت ما يحتوية البرنامج لكى يستفيد بها كل الزملاء. وشكرا مع ارق تحياتى للمهندس هشام - على فواد:14:


----------



## hosh123 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك أخى العزيز المهندس عبد العزيز .. وبارك الله فيك
وأود أن أنوه عن أنه تم رفع الملف الخاص بعمل الأستايلات للأرضى والقطع المقسمة وذلك على الرابط التالى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OSGzac9P_Q&list=PLC8000153DF1EC573&index=37&feature=plpp_video
وباقى لنا درسان فى هذا الموضوع سيتم شرحهم فى هذا الأسبوع بإذن الله


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أشكرك أخى العزيز المهندس عبد العزيز .. وبارك الله فيك
> وأود أن أنوه عن أنه تم رفع الملف الخاص بعمل الأستايلات للأرضى والقطع المقسمة وذلك على الرابط التالى
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OSGzac9P_Q&list=PLC8000153DF1EC573&index=37&feature=plpp_video
> وباقى لنا درسان فى هذا الموضوع سيتم شرحهم فى هذا الأسبوع بإذن الله



اخى المهندس هشام مجهودك وعملك اكثر من رائع جزاك اللة خيرا الدنيا والاخرة:14:


----------



## بوقعيقيص (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك علي مجهوداتك الرائعة 

عندي سؤالان بخصوص السفل 

1- عند اخراج القطعات انا في غملي مطلوب مني في اليمين من سنتر القطاع مسافة 3.5 مناسيب وبعدها مسافة 5.7 من السنتر وبعدها مسافة 8.7 من السنتر المطلوب كيف يمكنني ان اوزع كما اريد المسافات في الجناح الايمن او الايسر لانه السفل لا ياخذ الا مسافه واحده فاذااعطيته مسافة يقسم بالتساوي وانا لا اريد ذلك 

2- سؤالي الثاني بخصوص تقسيم الاراضي عندي شكل غير منتظم واريد تقسيمها بالتساوي 

وبارك الله فيكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ارجو الرد


----------



## yousefrajb (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للاستاذ هشام على هذه الدروس الرائعة 
لدي سؤال هو كيفية اخراج سطح الارض بشكل ثلاثي الابعاد كما في الصورة المرفقة ... مع الشكر


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ياباش مهندس:33::33:


----------



## فواز العنسي (2 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام اخي *بوقعيقيص*



لكي نجاوبك يجب ان توفر التالي 1- ترسل المقطع التصميمي العرضي 2 - لماذا هذه الابعاد بالذات 
ما سبق اذا كان المشروع معقد اما لو كان بسيط (حارات عاديه ) فالحل اضافه حاره الاولى بعرض 3.5 ثم تضيف حاره ثانيه بنفس طبقات الحاره الاولى بس بعرض 5.7 ثم حاره ثالثه بنفس طبقات الحارتين السابقتين وبعرض 8.7 متر 
وتكمل الشغل طبيعي انشاء الله ستحل المشكله


----------



## hosh123 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

المهندس المدني 1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا للاستاذ هشام على هذه الدروس الرائعة
> لدي سؤال هو كيفية اخراج سطح الارض بشكل ثلاثي الابعاد كما في الصورة المرفقة ... مع الشكر
> مشاهدة المرفق 85809



السلام عليكم
بخصوص الشكل الموجود فى الصورة المرفقة فأنا لآ اعرف كيفية إستخراجها من السيفيل ولكن أعتقد انها من برنامج السيرفر وقد شرحت كيفية عمل مثل هذه اللوحات فى دروة السيرفر من قبل وستجد شرح هذا النوع من اللوحات ( 3d wire frame ) على الرابط التالى 
‫(16) تعليم سيرفر 10 : WIRE FRAME MAP‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## حسام بوشكش (3 ديسمبر 2012)

انا زعلان يا هندسة على عدم الرد


----------



## hosh123 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> انا زعلان يا هندسة على عدم الرد


السلام عليكم
وانا ما أقدر على زعلاك يا حسام سينى لحد اخر اليوم وأنا اشوفها لك 
وسامحنى الكام يوم اللى فاتوا كنت بستقبل المولودة الجديدة (( نور )) . فكنت مشغول تماماً....


----------



## علي فؤاد (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الف مبروك مهندس هشام وربنا يخليلك نور ويباركلك فيها


----------



## yousefrajb (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ان شاء الله مبارك ما اجاك


----------



## لهون لهونى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك و مكانتك جنة الاعلى​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف مليون مبروك على المولوده الجديده وان شاء الله تكون من الذريه الصالحه


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الف مليون مبروك على المولودة نور ربنا يجعلها لك نورا ويبارك لك فيها :56:


----------



## ramb (4 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و باركة
1,000,000 بروك علي الموره نور ان شاء الله تكون حاملت المصحف
سلام


----------



## حسام بوشكش (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ربنا يبارك . بورك فى فى الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره وبلغ اشده 
مستنيين الفيديوهات بتاعة نور يا هندسة .


----------



## hugecont (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور


----------



## yousefrajb (9 ديسمبر 2012)

اذا سمحت يا بش مهندس هشام عندما اقوم بعمل (move) لنقطة في السيفل يتغير منسوبها كيف استطيع عمل لها موف دون تغير المنسوب ولكم الشكر


----------



## فريد عوني (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## mamathashem (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## kak goran (14 ديسمبر 2012)

كيف ادخل بيانات ماخوذة بواسطة جهاز الليفل فقط الى برنامج السيفل ثري دي ارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل اي ان البيانات مسافة ومنسوب النقطة​


----------



## eng.adhban (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف مبروك اخي وحبيبي هشام علي نور وجعلها الله نورا لعينيك وبارك لك فيها


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ربنا يبارك . بورك فى فى الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره وبلغ اشده
مستنيين العقيقة والفيديوهات بتاعة نور يا هندسة .​


----------



## eng-blnd (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا يا أخوان


----------



## muzammel (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر ... باشمهندس هشام يا رائــــــــــــــــــــع ,,, وربنا يجزيك عنا كل الخير :75::75::75::75:


----------



## حسام بوشكش (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا هندسة انا مقدر انشغالك لكنى والله فعلا محتاج هذه الاجابة كما ان هناك سؤال اخر مهم جدامطلوب عمل تقرير لمخطط قائم يوضح فيه المناطق التى يهددها السيل والامطار . ولذلك فقد قمت بعمل رفع مساحى كامل للمخطط باكمله وعمل كنتور وكل شيىء لكن يبقى كيف احدد عن طريق السيفيل كيفية تحديد المناطق المنخفضة فى المخطط التى يمكن ان تكون فى خطر من السيول وكيف يمكن تحديد ايضا اتجاه سير المياه ارجو من حضرتك الرد لانى فعلا مستجل جدا


----------



## ismailzaid (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hosh123 (19 ديسمبر 2012)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> السلام عليكم يا هندسة انا مقدر انشغالك لكنى والله فعلا محتاج هذه الاجابة كما ان هناك سؤال اخر مهم جدامطلوب عمل تقرير لمخطط قائم يوضح فيه المناطق التى يهددها السيل والامطار . ولذلك فقد قمت بعمل رفع مساحى كامل للمخطط باكمله وعمل كنتور وكل شيىء لكن يبقى كيف احدد عن طريق السيفيل كيفية تحديد المناطق المنخفضة فى المخطط التى يمكن ان تكون فى خطر من السيول وكيف يمكن تحديد ايضا اتجاه سير المياه ارجو من حضرتك الرد لانى فعلا مستجل جدا



السلام عليكم 
حسام ممكن ترسل لى الملف بتاعك وانا أرد عليك بإفضل إجابة فى اسرع وقت بإذن الله


----------



## حسام بوشكش (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ان شاء الله سارسل اليك الملف ولكن كان طلب قبل ذلك . كيفية الكتابة بالغة العربية على المنحنى


----------



## farag ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شيت الاكسل للمثال المشروح في دورة civil 3d 2013


----------



## m.eid20000 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فى كل من يشارك بموضوع ينفع به المسلمين فجزاكم الله خر الجزاء وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## epour (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مشككككككككككور


----------



## زهزوه (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم بش مهندس 
أولا بورك لك فى الموهوب وشكرت الواهب وبلغ اشده ورزقت بره 
ثانيا جزاك الله عنا الف ير جزاء لما تقدمه من نفع لنا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ثالثا سؤالي عند عمل assembly فان الطبقات تكون 4 pav1 , pav2 , base corse , sub base 
كيف استطيع اضيف طبقة خامسة اللي هي sub grade 
و شكرا لتعاونك ​


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## محمود خطابي (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا يا ابا نور وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة. محمود خطاب 2003


----------



## محمود الكامل (1 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حضرموت (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abedodeh (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته لو سمحت باشمهندس هشام في طريقة في السيفل بعد ما ندخل النقاط على شكل e n z على الاليمنت الخاص بالطريق اذا اردنا اعادة تصديرها على شكل مسافة ومنسوب بملف خارجي هل يمكن ذلك على برنامج السيفل لاني كنت اقوم بنفس العملية على اللاند اما السيفل فيا ريت اذا ممكن تسعدني فيها ولو سمحت سؤال ثاني ممكن من بروفايل الطريق استخرج منسوب التصميم ومنسوب الارض الطبيعية لمحطة فرعية مثلا st 0+233.56 وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## alaziz03 (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير يا بشمهندس هشام والف الف شكر عمل ممتاز جدا واحترافي الله يبارك لك


----------



## مصطفى المساح (11 يناير 2013)

ازى اعمل هاتش 
بمعنى انا صممت شكل مثلا وعاوز اعمل هتش بيه 
ازى ممكن اعمل هتش واحفظه فى الاتوكاد


----------



## hosh123 (11 يناير 2013)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> ازى اعمل هاتش
> بمعنى انا صممت شكل مثلا وعاوز اعمل هتش بيه
> ازى ممكن اعمل هتش واحفظه فى الاتوكاد



السلام عليكم
بص يا سيدى عندك طريقيتن الأولى هى انك تدخل على express tools هتلاقى حاجة أسمها super hatch وهى انك تقوم بعمل الشكل بتاعك اللى انت عايز تخليه هاتش واعمله بلوك ثم تتبع الخطوات ... 
أما الطريقة الثانية من خلال ليسب بس دى بتحتاج ان الشكل بتاعك يكون خطوط lines ونقاط فقط ... 
ولااثنين هشرحهم لك فى الفيديو اللى جاى على طوووووووووووول


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (11 يناير 2013)

وحشتنى جدا ياهندسة وفقك اللة الى مزيدا من العطاء وبارك لك فى نور جعلها اللة لك قرة عين اللهم امين


----------



## abedodeh (12 يناير 2013)

لوسمحت باشمهندس ممكن فيديو خاص عن ال assembly ويا ريت يكون مثل الفايل المرفق


----------



## يونس علي سعيد (12 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا اخى الكريم هشام وعدتنا بان تقدم دورة فى هذا البرنامج ووفيت بوعدك اخى الكريم اتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد فى هذه الدورة واتمنى من الله ان يرزقك الاخلاص ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام بوشكش (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكريم ممكن تقرأ موضوعى :.

1 - اطلب من حضرتك طريقة الكتابة باللغة العربية على المنحنى .
2 - اطلب من حضرتك بالتفصيل عمل layout بمقياس رسم وكيفية ربطه مع x -ref حتى مرحلة الطباعة
هذا فضلا وليس امرا مهندسن الكريم


----------



## brraq (18 يناير 2013)

جمعة مباركة يا بش مهندس ومنتظرين دروس pip line


----------



## فرح شحاته (20 يناير 2013)

عزيزي مهندس هشام الرجاء رفع دورس شرح عمل قطاعات من الاكسل الي الاتوكاد علي التحميل المياشر لاني بحثت عنها كثر وجده مشاهده مباشر فقط شكر


----------



## ENG TAHA A.H (23 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم​


----------



## mamathashem (23 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير*اااااااااا


----------



## hosh123 (24 يناير 2013)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكريم ممكن تقرأ موضوعى :.
> 
> 1 - اطلب من حضرتك طريقة الكتابة باللغة العربية على المنحنى .
> 2 - اطلب من حضرتك بالتفصيل عمل layout بمقياس رسم وكيفية ربطه مع x -ref حتى مرحلة الطباعة
> هذا فضلا وليس امرا مهندسن الكريم



السلام عليكم
أخى حسام سامحنى لتاخر عليك بس بإذن الله هشرح لك الــlayouts خلال ايام بتفصيل كتيره عنه وربطه بالـ xref .. وبخصوص الكتبه بالعربى على المنحنى هشوفها وابلغك


----------



## حسام بوشكش (24 يناير 2013)

الحمد لله انك قمت بالرد على هذا فى حد زاته تقدير ونا منتظرك يا باشمهندس


----------



## طالب التوفيق (28 يناير 2013)

الله يجزيك كل خير على جهودك المباركة ... اتمنى من حضرتك ان ترفق فيديوهات شرح لكيفية تصميم شبكات البنية التحتية (storm. Sanitary. Water) باستخدام برنامج ال civil 3d ... طبعا نتمنى ذلك كرما منك لما عودتنا من عطاءك الدائم لا واجبا عليك ... تحياتي


----------



## ramb (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات الطيبه- واجهتني مشكله في اظهار المعلومات المنحني في البروفايل عندما قمت بزرع منحني في البروفايل عمل لي المنحني لكن لم يخرج لي المعلومات الخاصه بل المنحني هل يمكن اخرج هذا المعلوماتسلام


----------



## archivil (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .... رجاءا بشمهندس هشام شرح Intersections وال Interchange ان امكن .


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (31 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة -ارجوا شرح كيفية حساب كميات القطع الصخرى مع توثيقها بعمل جيرد كل متر وتوثيق الكميات بالاكسيل لان مالك المشروع طالب المعلومات التفصلية ولا يكتفى بالكمية النهائية-هذة مشكلة تواجه معظم حاسبى الكميات فى المملكة


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (1 فبراير 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم و جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك و اراك الخير في دنياك قبل آخرتك


----------



## علي صالح شلال (1 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك اخي الفاضل hosh123على كل شي قدمته واسال الله عز وجل ان يجزيك عما تقوم به 
اخي الفاضل عندي مشكلة في استيراد النقاط عندما استورد النقاط تظهر لي 20 نقطة فقط وهذه لاتكفي لرسم اي شي علما اني استخدم برنامج civil 3d 2012 فهل هذه مشكلة في البرنامج ياريت توضحلي هذه المشكلة ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## م.محمد رضوان (1 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## garary (4 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم هل من درس حول الاوفست فى برنامج السيفل فيما يخص الطرق خاصة داخل المدن حيث تكثر التقاطعات .تحياتى


----------



## ابودال (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بيك أخي هشام وزادك الله علما وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسم المسعودي (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على كل الفائدة 
واسال الله يوفقكم
لدي سوال هل يوجد شروحات عن gps lieca viva باللغة العربية
مع وافر الاحترام


----------



## fekhredine (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي على المجهود انا اخوكم من الجزائر لا استطيع تنزيل الملفات من YOUTUBE ادا امكن تنزيله على mediafire او 4sheared وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng ahmed daoud (5 فبراير 2013)

كيفية تسطيب برنامج أوتوكاد 2013


----------



## hosh123 (6 فبراير 2013)

fekhredine قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي على المجهود انا اخوكم من الجزائر لا استطيع تنزيل الملفات من YOUTUBE ادا امكن تنزيله على mediafire او 4sheared وجزاك الله خير



السلام عليكم
هتلاقى كل الفيديوهات والملفات المستخدمة فى الشرح على موقع الــ sky drive فى الرابط ده ولو مش شغال عندك فى الجزائر انا حاليا برفعهم على موقعين أخرين 
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26


----------



## hosh123 (6 فبراير 2013)

eng ahmed daoud قال:


> كيفية تسطيب برنامج أوتوكاد 2013


السلام عليكم 
طريقة تسطيبة نفس طريقة تسطيب برنامج السفيل ثرى دى ونفس طريقة الكراك وهتلاقيها فى الرابط التالى :
(V.2) تعليم سيفيل ثرى دى 2013 : كيفية الحصول على البرنامج - YouTube


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (6 فبراير 2013)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خير و جعله في موازين حسناتك و جعلك قرة عين لوالديك


----------



## mustafa20099 (11 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا يابش مهندس هشام وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ramb (11 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك علي هذه المعلومات الطيبه- واجهتني مشكله في اظهار المعلومات المنحني في البروفايل عندما قمت بزرع منحني في البروفايل عمل لي المنحني لكن لم يخرج لي المعلومات الخاصه بل المنحني هل يمكن اخرج هذا المعلومات سلام*​​


----------



## saro.khaled (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
يرجى التفضل بتنزيل الدروس التعليمية الجديدة عالى موقع (SkyDriv) لانها غير واضحة على موقع يوتيوب ..... 
مع جزيل الشكر و التقدير.


----------



## كروم (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكور و ما قصرت جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (14 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## emadsurv (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
الاحظ انه لاتوجد ربط بين 2013 civil 3D و google earth كما في النسخة 2012 فادا كان فيه ربط بين هده النسخة ايضا ارجو ان تشرح لي كيف مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسام بوشكش (16 فبراير 2013)

الاخ الكريم المهندس هشام . انا فعلا زعلان وحاسس بعدم تقدير لان طلبى منذ فترة بعيدة جدا ولم تقم بالرد على بالرغم من انك تقوم بالرد على الاخوة الزملاء فى المنتدى


----------



## gif_85_ter (16 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم وشكرا للمجهود الرائع....
هل من الممكن ان ترفع دروس خاصة بالمقاطع العرضية للطرق ....هناك اختلاف بين 2006 و 2013 من حيث سهولة رسم المقطع العرضي والتحكم به من حيث اختيار نفطة الانهاء (pdl).. سؤالي هو:
1. لم اتمكن من وضع طبقة عرضها اقل من الطبقة التي تحتها كما هو معروف من الناحية الانشائية ....هل من حل...
2. بعد رسم المقطع التصميمي هل بامكاني احتيار اي طبقة على طبقات المقطع العرضي التصميمي تمثل نقطة المقطع الطولي التصميمي ( خط الانشاء) . او ان البرنامج في نسخته الحديثة يعتمد على طبقة الاسفلت ( الطبقة الاخيرة) ويعتبرها تمثل خط الانشاء....؟
3. في احد الدروس المرفوعة على المنتدي هناك فديو تعليمي لرسم المقطع العرضي لطريق حيث انه تم رسم طبقات التبليط على الكتف ايضا...السؤال هو عند حساب الكميات فاننا متفقين على انه عرض التبليط هو مثلا 7.3 .... اذا كيف اتمكن من السيطرة على العرض في مثل مع ذكر اعلاه....اي اني اعطيت عرض للتبليط بمقدار ما عند رسم lane وعند رسم الكتف اعطيت عرض ايضا ومن ضمنهة ححدت سمل للتبليط.... 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر واسف على الاطالة ولكني لمست فيك حب العلم والمناقشة الدقيقة....شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## زانا سواره (17 فبراير 2013)

gif_85_ter قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم وشكرا للمجهود الرائع....
> هل من الممكن ان ترفع دروس خاصة بالمقاطع العرضية للطرق ....هناك اختلاف بين 2006 و 2013 من حيث سهولة رسم المقطع العرضي والتحكم به من حيث اختيار نفطة الانهاء (pdl).. سؤالي هو:
> 1. لم اتمكن من وضع طبقة عرضها اقل من الطبقة التي تحتها كما هو معروف من الناحية الانشائية ....هل من حل...
> 2. بعد رسم المقطع التصميمي هل بامكاني احتيار اي طبقة على طبقات المقطع العرضي التصميمي تمثل نقطة المقطع الطولي التصميمي ( خط الانشاء) . او ان البرنامج في نسخته الحديثة يعتمد على طبقة الاسفلت ( الطبقة الاخيرة) ويعتبرها تمثل خط الانشاء....؟
> ...



اجابة سؤال الأول : يوجد في مكتبة تصميم المقاطع العرضية pallettes نماذج خاصة لرسم طبقات بأعراض مختلفة . 
انظر الى الصورة المرفقة للتوضيح أكثر.


----------



## hosh123 (18 فبراير 2013)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> الاخ الكريم المهندس هشام . انا فعلا زعلان وحاسس بعدم تقدير لان طلبى منذ فترة بعيدة جدا ولم تقم بالرد على بالرغم من انك تقوم بالرد على الاخوة الزملاء فى المنتدى


السلام عليكم
بالله عليك يا حسام ما تزعل بس والله حاولت انى أوصل لحل لما تريد ولم أجد وذلك لأن البرنامج بيقبل الخطوط العربى ذات الامتداد shx وذلك فى الكتابات (text ) فقط وليس فى الاستايلات ودورت فى عده مواقع منها موقع اوتوديسك نفسه وكلهم بيقولوا ان النوع ده من الخطوط لازم تضعه فى ملف معين خاص بالبرنامج والملف ده هتلاقى امتداده من خلال انك تكتب الامر ده فى شريط الاوامر fontmap ولكن لم تفلح الطريقة .. وكمان المشكلة الكبرى ان النوع ده من الملفات لآيمكن وضعه فى fonts folder الخاص بالويندوز. 

أما بخصوص الـ layouts فأوعدك أن اول درس ينزل بعد كده هيكون عنها .


----------



## gif_85_ter (18 فبراير 2013)

زانا سواره قال:


> اجابة سؤال الأول : يوجد في مكتبة تصميم المقاطع العرضية pallettes نماذج خاصة لرسم طبقات بأعراض مختلفة . مشاهدة المرفق 88102انظر الى الصورة المرفقة للتوضيح أكثر.


شكرا لك اخي الكريم والله يوفقك شكرا شكرا


----------



## emadsurv (20 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
لدي سؤال / هل يمكن تغيير مجموعة Description النقاط دفعة واحدة كما هو الحال في Land desktop 2009 
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (20 فبراير 2013)

thanks alot


----------



## حسام بوشكش (21 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا . وانا منتظر دروس الlayou مع الxref


----------



## اسلام البسطويسى (22 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## ramb (24 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم
يابشمهندس هشام انتظر في رد منك بارك الله فيك
سلام


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (25 فبراير 2013)

نفعنا الله بك وبعلمك واسبغ عليك من فضله حتى ترضى


----------



## احمد على خضر (26 فبراير 2013)

للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## عماد سعد كشك (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عماد سعد كشك (26 فبراير 2013)

ابحث عن عمل فى مكتب هندسى كمراقب انشاءات 
ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء المساعدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية


----------



## Ahmed farah wahbi (28 فبراير 2013)

*مشكور كتيررررررررررررررررررر علي الجهد الجميل*


----------



## mustafa20099 (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير يابش مهندس هشام


----------



## abu fanny (2 مارس 2013)

_*جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك,,,,*_,


----------



## احمد مناحي (2 مارس 2013)

رحم الله والديك يا استاذ هشام


----------



## hossam.teq (4 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
وشكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الهندس هشام بارك الله فيك على العلومات القيمة والتي فعلا استفدنا بها كثيرا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .
انا عندي استفسار عن كيف اجعل السطح على شكل ملمس شكل طبيعة الارض ومجسم ثلاتي الابعاد ببرنامج سيفل تري دي وشكرا.


----------



## mohysahmed (8 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي هشام


----------



## hosh123 (8 مارس 2013)

المحطة الكاملة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهاخي الهندس هشام بارك الله فيك على العلومات القيمة والتي فعلا استفدنا بها كثيرا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .انا عندي استفسار عن كيف اجعل السطح على شكل ملمس شكل طبيعة الارض ومجسم ثلاتي الابعاد ببرنامج سيفل تري دي وشكرا.


السلام عليكم أخى الكريم ممكن تعمل كده من خلال انك تغير الـ view بتاع الرسمه .. وده هشرحه لك فيديو لتراه بشكل افضل ..


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (8 مارس 2013)

نحن فى انتظارك ياهندسة لتقديم كل جديد ووفقك اللة وبارك لك ولابنائك


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا على اهتمامك وانا في انتظار الشرح بفارغ الصبر


----------



## khaledengineering (13 مارس 2013)

اخي شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علاء الربيعي (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليك.اخ هشام.
حفظكم الله على هذا المجهود الرائع.وهو امر ليس غريب على اخوتنا المصريين.فهم دائما سباقون في الخير.
لي سؤال ايها الكريم.
البرنامج النسخة 2013 لا تحتوي على خيار الربط مع google earth كما في النسخ السابقة. فهل عندك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع.وهل هنالك حل بديل.
وشكرا لك.


----------



## salemdammona (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم : الى المهندس هشام 
سؤال .. عندما افتح ملف اوتوكاد ببرنامج السيقل واريد تحويل النقاط من convert outoca points وادخل النقاط .. يتعرف على النقاط ولا يطلب مني الدسكربشن ويرد عليا بإرور ,, من فضلك الاجابه ... اخوك المهندس سالم دمونه ,, ليبيا الحبيبه


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (15 مارس 2013)

السلام عليك.اخ هشام.
حفظكم الله على هذا المجهود الرائع.وهو امر ليس غريب على اخوتنا المصريين.فهم دائما سباقون في الخير.
لي سؤال ايها الكريم.
البرنامج النسخة 2013 لا تحتوي على خيار الربط مع google earth كما في النسخ السابقة. فهل عندك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع.وهل هنالك حل بديل.
وشكرا لك.  ​


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## ودالبخيت (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عبدالله الربيدي (21 مارس 2013)

والله اني ما دريت كيف اشكرك كيف اعبر عن امتناني لك 
​وفقك الله الى كل خير و رعاك الله و زادك الله من فضله و اسكنك الجنات العلى و جعل الله نجمك عاليا


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## meshoooooooo (23 مارس 2013)

عندي مشكله في تشغيل البرنامج علي وندوز 8 البرنامج بيفتح ولكن عند بدا اعطاء الاوامر للبرنامج يظهر خطاء ويقفل


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (24 مارس 2013)

تسلم يا غالي وبارك الله بك


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (29 مارس 2013)

اخي هشام مازلت انتظر الفيديو الخاص بتجسيم سطح الارض بلابعاد الثلاتية واضافة ملمس لطبيعة الارض . مع العلم اني دخلت على اوامر الـ view ولم اصل الى ما ارجوه وشكرا .


----------



## noor 1989 (29 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اول شي مهندس هشام مشكوور والله يجزيك الخيير على هالمجهود الرائع , انا جديد بدات أتعلم البرنامج وبصرااحة استفدت كتييير من شرحك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ,,, انا اشتركت بالمنتدى جديد لو ما عندي سبب فأهم اسبابي هو شكر انسان متلك ,, وهاد اقل شي بنقدر عليه ,,, 
مهندس هشام انا بطبق الدروس ولحد الان عندي سؤالين بتمنى القى الجواب عندك ,,,,
1. بهاد البرنامج يتم تعريف البروجيكت متل اللاند ,, اذا الجواب نعم يا ريت تشرحلنا كيف ,, واذا الجواب لا يعني انو البرنامج بعرف البروجيكت لوحده بدون داعي لخطوات معينة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## noor 1989 (29 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم 
اول شي مهندس هشام مشكوور والله يجزيك الخيير على هالمجهود الرائع , انا جديد بدات أتعلم البرنامج وبصرااحة استفدت كتييير من شرحك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ,,, انا اشتركت بالمنتدى جديد لو ما عندي سبب فأهم اسبابي هو شكر انسان متلك ,, وهاد اقل شي بنقدر عليه ,,, 
مهندس هشام انا بطبق الدروس ولحد الان عندي سؤالين بتمنى القى الجواب عندك ,,,,
1. بهاد البرنامج يتم تعريف البروجيكت متل اللاند ,, اذا الجواب نعم يا ريت تشرحلنا كيف ,, واذا الجواب لا يعني انو البرنامج بعرف البروجيكت لوحده بدون داعي لخطوات معينة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## noor 1989 (29 مارس 2013)

*السؤال الثاني مهندس هشام 
بقدر افصل مكونات النقطة الى ليارات ,,, يعني discعلى ليار والرقم على ليار وelev على ليار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والله يجزيك الخيييييييييييييييييييييييير .................ز*


----------



## SOKAR101 (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك​ ​


----------



## noor 1989 (2 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ,, اخ هشام انشالله المانع خيير ,,, يا جماعة عندي مشكلة بتعديل السيرفس بطلعلي error في حد بقدر يساعدني ............


----------



## أحمد الجغرافي (3 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يبارك في حضرتك يا م / هشام
انا خريج معهد مساحة جديد ونفسي اتعلم كل البرامج لكن ان شاء الله هتعلمه من حضرتك لانه شرح جميل جدا


----------



## engineers_center (11 أبريل 2013)

thankkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## مرتجى ابراهيم (15 أبريل 2013)

كيفية اضافة وتعديل قيم السوبر الفيشن واظهاره في المقاطع العرضية في مناطق الاقواس الافقية


----------



## فؤادوحيد (17 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم - اخ هشام - ياجماعة عندي مشكلة كيفية يتم تحويل الرسم الى Google Earth حيث عند تطبيق puplish to Google Earth يظهر مسار الطريق في موقع لايمثل الموقع الحقيقي يرجى المساعده . تحياتي


----------



## SOKAR101 (17 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ramb (18 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك ورحمة الله بها والديك و تكون في ميزان حسناتك هذا المعلومات 
سلام


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك​​


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (12 مايو 2013)

هل من جديد يا بطل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ali992 (22 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
لدي نسخة Autocad 2010 في كومبيوتري. أود تثبيت Autocad Civil3d 
هل تثبيت Autocad Civil3d يؤدي لحذف أو التأثير على عمل ال Autocad 2010 ؟


----------



## lostlove515 (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (23 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله بك اخي 
و حبذا لو تتحفنا بشروحات اضافية و دائمة اخرى 
فطالب العلم لا يشبع


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجمعة مباركة​


----------



## diaa_500 (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم م . هشام
بارك الله فيك علي الشرح الممتاز 
وجزاك الله خيرا علي العلم النافع
ونتمني أن تستكمل شرح السلسلة لبرنامج civil 3d لقائمة alignment , profile , cross sections


----------



## diaa_500 (30 مايو 2013)

الأخ العزيز م : هشام سؤال لو سمحت
انا في مشروع بنية تحتية وبدأنا في أعمال القطع و الردم و عندي سطح للأرض الطبيعية و سطح تصميمي علي البرنامج
هل هناك طريقة أمثل بها علي المسقط الأفقي للمقع العام للمشروع مناطق الحفر و الردم ومعرفة إرتفاعاتها
لأني أريد التحكم في مناطق الردم خاصة من خلال جولاتي لالموقع ومعرفة مدي إرتفاعاتها
وشكرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عبدالغنى صقر (30 مايو 2013)

اخى العزيز مهندس هشام 
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة .
رجاء شرح كيفية تنزيل الدتا من جهاز التوتال استشن الى برنامج سيفيل 2013 والعكس
2 كيفية تصحيح الترافيرس فى برنامج سيفيل 2013


----------



## عبدالغنى صقر (30 مايو 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​ ​


----------



## ahmadhefny (4 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## صليحة باسا (16 يونيو 2013)

ارجوا ان تكون بصحة وعافية واتمنى منك بش مهندس ان تفيدني بمعادلات الانحرافات والزوايا والمسافات للمختلف القياسات الخطية الافقية والمائلة وكيفية حساب كل هدا بطريقة رياضية وارجوالتطبيق وشكرا ياباشا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## scorpionking (23 يونيو 2013)

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــور يا سيدي العزيز


----------



## علي سليم متولي (24 يونيو 2013)

مششششششششششكورررررررر


----------



## mohamedgis (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سفيرالنوايا الحسنه (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## islam13 (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## عزمي حماد (25 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## Eng Mohammed Taha (29 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكور​


----------



## aymanmohammed73 (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ramb (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير مبناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك ربي يتقبل من الجميع
عندي بعض الاسفسارات علي معلومات المنحني الراسي وهي ما مقصود 
high i.pt sta: 2+55.00 هذا بداية المنحني
high i.pt elev: 31.53هذا منسوب بداية المنحني
i.pvi sta:0+180.00 هذا نقطةنهاية المنحني
i.pvi elev:31.51 منسوب نهاية المنحني
k:35184.19 اريد التوضيح ؟؟؟
lvc:150.00اريد التوضيح ؟؟؟
بارك الله فيكم جزاكم الله كل خير 
سلام


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m.3bdelnaby (9 يوليو 2013)

تحية طيبة 
أحيان كثيرة بعد عمل لوحة كونتوريه او ميزانية شبكيه او قطاعات او......
نريد ان نصدره الي اوتوكاد عادي وليس سيفل وعند فتحاها تختفي المناسيب والقطاعات 
فهل من طريقة 
شكراا


----------



## ramb (9 يوليو 2013)

* اللهم لك الحمد أن بلغتنا رمضان فأعنا على صيامه ايمانا واحتسابا .. آمين*


----------



## diaa_500 (10 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم الأخ المحترم ramb بخصوص بيانات المنحني الرأسي
K وهي معامل المنحتي و تحصل عليها من جداول AASHTO وهي تعتمد علي السرعة التصميمة للطريق و نصف قطر المنحي و يمكن للبرنامج حسابها مباشرة من الجداول المدمجة بالبرنامج
LVC وهي طول المنحني Length of Vertical Curve


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 يوليو 2013)

بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم
كل عام وانتم بخير
و





بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## ramb (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا - تقبل الله صيام من جميع 
سلام


----------



## عزمي حماد (14 يوليو 2013)

بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم
كل عام وانتم بخير
و






بارك الله فيك
​​


----------



## wal_am2 (18 يوليو 2013)

_*جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا اخى الكريم *_


----------



## rainy (18 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخي


----------



## mhmdslmon (21 يوليو 2013)

رمضان كريم ولك الشكر الجزيل علي هذه الإطلالة وتقبل الله من الجميع الأعمال الصالحات في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## basheeralhoot (22 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيم الساكت (9 أغسطس 2013)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم برجاء ارسال رابط للحصول علي كراك سفل تري دي 2013:72:


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (11 أغسطس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال وكل عام والجميع بخير
السيد المحترم مهندس هشام اين باقي الدروس التي وعدتنا بها والتي تتعلق بتصميم الطرق و شبكات الصرف الصحي .
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان

*


----------



## حمدي الخولي (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزيت من الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## امير محمد حسن (12 أغسطس 2013)

[h=2]ارجو الافادة ماالفرق بين metric -و imperial[/h]


----------



## abo najee alkumaim (13 أغسطس 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية وسلمت وسلم المنتدى.


----------



## mdk2020 (16 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي صالح شلال (19 أغسطس 2013)

أخي هشام ممكن تعلمني شون أستخرج الجداول النهائية مثل المناسيب و المحطات و الزوايا في جداول على الاكسل او بصيغة txt وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علي صالح شلال (19 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بيك أخ هشام على مجهودك الرائع ما قدمتة لنا في الدورة وكان أسلوب الاداء رائع جدا ولكن عندي سؤال هو كيفية أستخراج الجداول النهائية للمناسيب والمحطات والزوايا أي بمعنى التقارير التي تسلم للمساحين وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hosh123 (19 أغسطس 2013)

علي صالح شلال قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله بيك أخ هشام على مجهودك الرائع ما قدمتة لنا في الدورة وكان أسلوب الاداء رائع جدا ولكن عندي سؤال هو كيفية أستخراج الجداول النهائية للمناسيب والمحطات والزوايا أي بمعنى التقارير التي تسلم للمساحين وجزاك الله خير الجزاء



السلام عليكم 
أخى على يمكنك عمل ذلك بإختيار القائمة الجانبية tool box ثم alignment ثم incremental stationing report


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (19 أغسطس 2013)

مبروك مهندس هشام على الاشراف لمنتدى المهندسين العرب زادك اللة حب الناس فانة من رضا اللة على عبدة وفى انتظارك قريبا بكل جديد


----------



## Eng-Ghassan (22 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور مهندس هشام على هذا الجهد العظيم لكن اخي العزيز لماذا لم يتطرق الشرح لعمل مشروع طريق من بداية الرفع المساحي للنقاط الى عملية الاخراج النهائي كي تعم الفائدة ونحقق المقصد الاصلي للبرنامج


----------



## nile bird (23 أغسطس 2013)

_*جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع
*_


----------



## frank martin (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي


----------



## حمدي الخولي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ghalibsameer (14 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا على هذه المواضيع القيمه اخي هشام جزاكم الله الف خيرا وزادكم رفعة ومعرفه وجعلكم الله ذخرا لكل المهنسين ونموذجا لكل صاحب خبرة ومعرفه واسال الله ان ينقذ الله دولتكم مصر الشقيقه من كل سوء اخي العزيز احتاج الى معرفة في كيفية رسم المقاطع الطولية والعرضية للقنوات المفتوحة للمشاريع الاروائية وحساب الكميات (cut+fill ) جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## hosh123 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم ghalibsameer جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك .. بخصوص موضوع حساب الكميات فبإذن الله سأقوم بشرح درس خاص بكيفية حساب الكميات بعدة طرق مختلفة وتوثيق تلك الحسابات من خلال القطاعات العرضية و عدة طرق أخرى للتوثيق وبإذن الله سيكون هذا الدرس خلال ايام 
​


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا بشمهندس حسام على هذه الشروحات القيمة 
لو سمحت عايزين شرح لتصميم شبكات المياه والصرف اعتقد انه مفيش شروحات لهذه الجزئية باللغة العربية ​


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسام بوشكش (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Abo Doganah السلام عليكم : انا بعد ما بارسم القطاع العرضى واظهر القطاعات العرضية على طول المسار الافقى . عايز اعرض المناسيب التصميمية والطبيعية تحت القطاع . ممكن اعرف الطريقة


----------



## thaher (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا زتم علما وطاب ممشاكم


----------



## aboanas1 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خيرا وزادكم رفعة ومعرفه


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sur_es84 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*دورة تعليم 3ي*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## YEHIA ISMAIL (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*

*أكثر من مرة أحاول أدخل على الموضوع ولم أستطع وذلك للأستفادة من هذة الدورة جزاكم الله خير تعلمونا كيف الدخول *


----------



## hosh123 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

YEHIA ISMAIL قال:


> *أكثر من مرة أحاول أدخل على الموضوع ولم أستطع وذلك للأستفادة من هذة الدورة جزاكم الله خير تعلمونا كيف الدخول *



السلام عليكم أخى YEHIA ISMAIL
بخصوص الدورة يمكنك متابعتها على اليوتيوب مباشرة من الرابط التالى
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xe2FxSaFH78&list=PLC8000153DF1EC573

ويمكنك تحميل ملفات الدورة والفيديوهات من هذا الرابط 
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26!168

ولو عندك أى إستفسارات أخرى يمكنك كتابتها هنا


----------



## hosh123 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
تم رفع درسين جديدين من دروس دورة تعليم السيفيل ثرى دى باللغة العربية وهى الدروس الخاصة بشبكات المياة و الصرف والسيول والدروس هى :

سيفيل ثرى دى 40) كيفية عمل شبكات مياة السيول والصرف .... 
و يتناول الدرس أولى خطوات كيفية عمل شبكات تصريف مياة الأمطار والسيول وشبكات الصرف الصحى من خلال عمل مثال عام على كيفية إستخدام إمكانيات البرنامج لعمل ذلك . وكذلك توضيح بعض النقاط الخاصة بسلسلة الدروس الخاصة بالشبكات ......

سيفيل ثرى دى 41) شرح القواعد الخاصة بمكونات الشبكات وطريقة عملها وتعديلها.. 
و يتناول الدرس شرح مفصل بالأمثلة لكافة أنواع القواعد أو القوانين ( rules ) الخاصة بمكونات شبكات تصريف السيول وشبكات الصرف الصحى . مع توضيح كيفية عمل البرنامج لحساب المناسيب الخاصة بالشبكات


----------



## ramb (3 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله باركة
بارك الله فيك ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي فؤاد (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك المسلمين وجزاك الله خيرااا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sur_es84 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

والله يابشمهندس هشام مش هارف اقول لحضرتك ايه دايما تمتعنى بالجديد الى عندكاسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وان يجعل هذا العلم الذى تعلمنا اياه ذخرا لك في الجنة ، لانك لا تكتم هذا العلم عنا ابدا. وشكرا ياهندسة.


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبوتقي (6 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك علي ماتقدمه وزادك الله علما ونفع بك


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (8 نوفمبر 2013)

باركالله فيك نسأل الله ان تستمر في هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## وريد القلوب (10 نوفمبر 2013)

بالتووووفيق


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (10 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك المولى فيك


----------



## hosh123 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
ستجدون بإذن الله على اليوتيوب درس جديد من دروس دورة السيفيل ثرى دى بعنوان :

سيفيل ثرى دى 42) كيفية عمل قائمة بالقطع المستخدمة فى الشبكات بالمشروع Part List 

و يتناول شرح كيفية عمل قائمة القطع التى سيتم إستخدامها فى عمل شبكات الصرف والتصريف السيول داخل المشروع بناءاً على البنود الموجودة فى عقد المشروع نفسه وهى تسمى Part List


----------



## علي فؤاد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرااا مهندس هشام علي مجهودك الكبير


----------



## علي فؤاد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

وموقع 
SkyDrive 
يا مهندس هشام


----------



## bad_ayman (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر علي الدروس المفيده ...... الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## diaa_500 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك م هشام و إلي الامام دائما


----------



## yaser_helal2011 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل


----------



## المساح عماد (23 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخوه المساحين 
السلام عليكم 
فى حوجة لى كتاب civil 3d 2013 بالعربى
[email protected]
gammasurveying @gmail.com


----------



## علي العياني (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اخبروني عن كيفية الحصول على شرح عن اسخراج الاحداثيات من قوقل ايرث


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (29 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسلام ابوزيد (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن طلب يا جماعه عند حساب الكميات ببرنامج civil بتظهر نتائج غير حقيقيه بمعنى ممكن القطاع يكون كميات الردم فيه 25 متر مكعب بتظهر 1.5 متر مش عارف ايه المشكله بالظبط فياريت حد يفيدنى ضرورى


----------



## hossam 100 (10 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس هشام على هذا المجهود الرائع فعلا بكل المقاييس ........

ولكن لى طلب بسيط ومهم جدا جدا ......... يا ريت حضرتك تقوم برفع الملفات اللى حضرتك شغال عليها فى الدورة من شيتات اكسيل و ملفات كاد و سيفل أو اى لوحات حضرتك اشتغلت عليها فى الدورة


----------



## eng-musaab (17 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​


----------



## حارث المهندس (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور استاذ هشام فوزي على هذا العمل الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك وفي مالك واهلك امين يا رب العالمين . ولكن يا حبذا ان تقوم برفع ملفات الاوتوكاد (الدروس )التي تقوم بالشرح عليها والتي تعتبر منهاج لنا وبالخصوص ملف الاوتوكاد الذي تشرح فيه الدرس الاول بالتسوية ( محاضرة 21 )حيث لا يوجد ضمن الملفات المرفوعة على موقع https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26!168 وذلك لكي نتواصل مع دروسك الممتعة على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولك من فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## زهزوه (21 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوزيد قال:


> ممكن طلب يا جماعه عند حساب الكميات ببرنامج civil بتظهر نتائج غير حقيقيه بمعنى ممكن القطاع يكون كميات الردم فيه 25 متر مكعب بتظهر 1.5 متر مش عارف ايه المشكله بالظبط فياريت حد يفيدنى ضرورى


 
أخ إسلام ممكن انك لم تقم بتحديد وحدة القياس في البرنامج يعني المتر او القدم , فيحدث هدا الاختلاف بالكميات .


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (29 ديسمبر 2013)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تم رفع درسين جديدين من دروس دورة تعليم السيفيل ثرى دى باللغة العربية وهى الدروس الخاصة بشبكات المياة و الصرف والسيول والدروس هى :
> 
> سيفيل ثرى دى 40) كيفية عمل شبكات مياة السيول والصرف ....
> ...





السلام عليكم اخي مهندس هشام 
بارك الله بك 
اذا ممكن ترفع لنا رسمة الاوتوكاد الخاصة بالدروس 40 و 41

وشكرا


----------



## بن حدج (31 ديسمبر 2013)

فواز العنسي قال:


> سلام معي نموذج (Styal ) جميل ويخفف من جهد عمل الاخراج بحيث انه يمكنك اكمال مشروع في 15 دقيقه
> هنا الامتداد project.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> وهنا الامتداد للدرس التعليمي له all on one.mp4 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


اشكرالمهندس فواز العنسي على مجهودة .


----------



## ogranci (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع​


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و زادك من العلم
كان عندي سؤال

لو انني قمت بعمل رفع مساحي لقطعة ارض بعد تسويتها و أردت عمل حساب للكميات
هل هناك طريقة لحساب الكميات حساب هندسي ، أي ان كان هناك ردم زيادة عن المنسوب التصميمي في مناطق الردم لا يحتسب
و كذلك في مناطق الحفر ان تم الحفر زيادة عن المنسوب التصميمي يتم حساب الحفر حتى المنسوب التصميمي فقط

مع شكري و تقديري لمجهودكم المتميز


----------



## hosh123 (5 يناير 2014)

eng_elsayed1 قال:


> بارك الله فيك و زادك من العلم
> كان عندي سؤال
> 
> لو انني قمت بعمل رفع مساحي لقطعة ارض بعد تسويتها و أردت عمل حساب للكميات
> ...



السلام عليكم 
أخى الكريم يمكن عمل ذلك من خلال القطاعات وتحديد الاسطح الاساسية ( الارض الطبيعية و التصميمى ) ثم إدراج سطح العمل المنفذ الجديد وسيكون فى تلك الحالة محصور بين السطحين الاساسيين ولن يتم حساب ما هو خارج حدود الاسطح الاساسية..
انظر الصورة المرفقة


----------



## halimk (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rasool2008 (14 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (19 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع
وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وشكر وتحية للأساتذة الذين أفادونا بشروحاتهم
م/ فواز العنسى
م / جلال العنسى
م / اشرف غنيم
م / ايمن قنديل
لكم جزيل الشكر جميعاً​


----------



## a7medelgwad (13 مارس 2014)

جزيت خيرا ولكن أرجو من لديه الثورث للبرنامج مع الكراك يرسله لي
​


----------



## metkal (13 مارس 2014)

الاستاذ الكريم هشام ...كل الشكر و التقدير لك و لجميع الاساتذة الافاضل ممن قدموا الشرح الوافي للسيفيل ولكن طمع الزملاء بكم كبير فالملاحظ ان جميع الاساتذة لم يتطرقوا لموضوع التقاطعات.... دائرية كانت ام عادية بمنسوب او اكثر....فنرجو من حضراتكم التطرق لهذا الجزء لان الجميع بحاجته و زادكم الله علماً وجعل ما تقدموه في ميزان حسناتكم .......كل الشكر و العرفان....تحياتي


----------



## kingiraq (13 مارس 2014)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## adnan09090 (18 مارس 2014)

الله يوفقك استاذ هشام


----------



## adnan09090 (18 مارس 2014)

اخي هشام كيف يمكن حساب كميات الحفر والردم لعدة بارسلات مع بعض اذا كانو بنفس الليفل وبمساحات مختلفة


----------



## topo2013 (18 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ابحث على شرح تفصيلي لسيفل 3d مجاري


----------



## اعجال (22 مارس 2014)

يسلموا ياهندسة وربي يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك لما افدت به الاخرين وادعوا الله ان يتقبل خالص اعمالك الصالحة .ومانتحرمش منك ياهندسة


----------



## adnan09090 (2 أبريل 2014)

اخي هشام ممكن سوال من فضلك كيف اربط اكتر من بايب بنفس المنهول وتحديد ليفل البايب يدويا ولكا جزيل الشكر


----------



## ali mesho (4 أبريل 2014)

سوال الى الاساتذة : ما هو برنامج netcad و ما هو مجالات استعمالاته
الي عرفته انو برنامج مساحي 
ارجو المساعدة لو امكن بشرح او ملف 
و شكرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (12 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس هشام
بعد كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير لكل ماقدمته من علم جزاك الله عنه كل خير
الموضوع:-
نريد شرح من حضرتك لكيفية حساب الكميات لاى طريق يكون موجود لدينا بالفعل وعليه المحطات والمناسيب التصميمية للمحطات وكل شئ 
توضيح :- نحن والكثيريين نعمل بمشاريع المجمعات او الكمباوند به (مباني + طرق + صرف +رى )
وتاتينا لوحات وتصميمات بها كل شئ . بخصوص الطرق تاتي الينا اللوحات وعليها سينتر الطريق وحدوده ارقام المحطات والمناسيب التصميمية للمحطات .فنرجو منك عمل شرح لكيفية التعامل مع هذه الملفات .
ولك عظيم الشكر


----------



## برهان الزياد (14 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## وجدي شح (27 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر لك مهندس هشام ولكل المهندسين الافاضل الذين افادونا كثيرا في برنامج السيفيل ثري دي


----------



## alsadaf2007 (4 مايو 2014)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو جنى على (14 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا مهندس *هشام فوزى* ونفع بك المسلمين جميعا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو جنى على (14 مايو 2014)

ali mesho قال:


> سوال الى الاساتذة : ما هو برنامج netcad و ما هو مجالات استعمالاته
> الي عرفته انو برنامج مساحي
> يا اخى بارك الله فيك برنامج نت كاد هو برنامج مساحى تركى , واقصد بتركى اى (صوفت وير ) تركى فقط لايوجد به امكانية تغير اللغه
> وهو برنامج رائع جدا فى الاعمال المساحيه ويعتبر مثل الاوتوكاد ويزيد عليه الاعمال المساحيه


----------



## MAHMOUDE ELKHOLY (25 مايو 2014)

جزيتم كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## yaman-ya (8 يونيو 2014)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ahdg1984 (29 يونيو 2014)

مجهودك رائع


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود فؤاد محمد (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك --وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## shreif16672 (25 أغسطس 2014)

أخي العزيز
أنا أعمل في مشروع بنية تحتية ويشمل الطرق كيف أعمل الكوريدور بحيث يتماشى مع الطريق (لأنك كما تعلم الرصيف غير مستمر وكذلك مواقف السيارات ليست مستمرة ومتقطعة علي مسافات صغيرة ) فكيف أجعل الكوريدور يتدارك كل هذا بمرونة


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## abosima (6 سبتمبر 2014)

زور سوباس به ريزان


----------



## Saif Elsayer (10 سبتمبر 2014)

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير........


----------



## م/ابوسعيد (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## م/ابوسعيد (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن الورقي (29 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير على جهودكم المبذوله وتسهيل التعليم لكل مبتدء


----------



## ابن سويطي (11 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ... ارجو المساعدة 
عندي مشروع طرق و يراد حساب كميات المواد للطريق .. المقطع التصميمي للطريق شكله غير متوفر في برنامج civil 3d و شكل ال curbs ليس هناك شكل مطابق له .. هل هناك طريقه لرسم المقطع التصميمي يدويا و اضافته على المقاطع العرضيه .... 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## arch_hamada (12 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا اخى الكريم

​


----------



## محمود عوض (9 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس هشام وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد سعد العرفي (10 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الإخوه الأفضل .. ممكن برنامج سيفل ثري دي مع الكراك إذا أمكن ؟


----------



## حسام بوشكش (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قمت بتثبيت برنامج civil3d 2015 بنجاح ولكن بعد فتحه لم تظهر القوائم الخاصه بالسيفيل 
ظهرت فقط القوائم الخاصه بالكاد.
مرفق صورة لواجهة البرنامج ​
نرجو من سعادتكم افادتى بسبب المشكله لانى فعلا محتاج استخدم البرنامج بصورة مستعجله
وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## محمدعباس جلال (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عندي مشكلة في البرنامج CIVIL 3D 2013 لا يوجد إستيراد سطح ولا صورة من جوجل إيرث سواء في تبويب Insert أو Surface
أرجو رد سريع من الأخوة الأفاضل


----------



## muhtdey (15 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكورا علي افادتك لنا و ربنا يجعلها في موزاين حسناتك 
انا خريج هندسة مساحة 2014 و ابحث عن عمل في دول الخليج


----------



## جودة2015 (24 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم جميعا بارك الله فيك يادكتور هشام وللمتقى المبارك


----------



## linkin81 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم إن رابط 
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8E...4122DA26%21168

لايعمل


----------



## arch_hamada (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع​
​


----------



## هيثم فاروق (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## salemdammona (1 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم
يا اخواني انا عندي قطعة ارض
د
هذا ملف قطعة الأرض بالميزانية
والمطلوب هو: عمل تسوية للأرض مع أخد في عين الإعتبار منسوب الطريق رقم (1) والطريق رقم (2) ... وياريت يكون أكتر ميل على الطريق رقم (1) والباقي الميل ايكون على الطريق رقم (2)، مع أخد في الاعتبار أن يكون الحفر والقطع نفس القيمة... وأريد مناسيب السطح الأخير بحيث أني أستطيغ تسقيطه على الواقع



كيف يمن لي تصميم هدا بالسيفل وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ياسر بشارة محمد (8 يناير 2015)

اريد برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2014 لجهاز 32bit


----------



## hosh123 (9 يناير 2015)

ياسر بشارة محمد قال:


> اريد برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3D 2014 لجهاز 32bit



السلام عليكم للاسف لا يوجد 32bit للسيفيل 2014 او 2015


----------



## tawakol22 (10 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## عادل مصطفى مصطفى (11 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ممكن ملف اكسيل لرف نقاط طريق شامل كل المعلومات للتطبيق خاصة المناهيل والااكواد لو امكن
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_gis (16 يناير 2015)

ما شاء الله


----------



## بوقعيقيص (23 يناير 2015)

اريد شرح ادراج صورة من قوقل ايرث الي سيفيل 3 دي للاصدار 2013
مثل اصدار 2011 
لأن 2013 الي 2015 لايوجد ​


----------



## KHALED ALI2012 (25 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رجب لاشين (26 يناير 2015)

احبائى فى الله 
عندى مشكله فى تصميم طريق على السيفيل ثرى دى 2013 هو ان البروفايل التصميمى ما بتظهريش عليه الا مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه اما مناسيب التصميم لم تظهر لو حد عنده حل يا ريت يوضحه للضروة مع العلم انى لسه جديد فى تعليم البرنامج


----------



## م.م محمد عاصي (28 يناير 2015)

فيه برنامج صيني لتشغيل الملتيميديا اسمه qq player


----------



## djamelavt (5 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع​


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

شكراً لكم


----------



## أبوتقي (8 فبراير 2015)

*How to Add New Pipes to Pressure Pipe Catalogs*



hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكمستجدون بإذن الله على اليوتيوب درس جديد من دروس دورة السيفيل ثرى دى بعنوان :سيفيل ثرى دى 42) كيفية عمل قائمة بالقطع المستخدمة فى الشبكات بالمشروع Part List و يتناول شرح كيفية عمل قائمة القطع التى سيتم إستخدامها فى عمل شبكات الصرف والتصريف السيول داخل المشروع بناءاً على البنود الموجودة فى عقد المشروع نفسه وهى تسمى Part List


شكرا جزيلا م / هشام علي مجهودك وبعد إذنك هذه اضافة بسيطة لكيفية أضافة part list جديدة لشبكات الضغط


----------



## غفور (10 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
محتاج فايل اكسبل لنقاط مرفوعه حتى اعمل على برنامج civl 3d


----------



## eNg_sHaDy2 (15 فبراير 2015)

غفور قال:


> السلام عليكم
> محتاج فايل اكسبل لنقاط مرفوعه حتى اعمل على برنامج civl 3d




عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حمل من الرابط التالي

Points

وفقك الله​


----------



## الطهراني (15 فبراير 2015)

أحسنت أخي العزيز ...


----------



## الطهراني (15 فبراير 2015)

أحسنت أخي العزيز ... تمنياتنا بالتوفيق


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ||refoo|| (21 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخي في الله


----------



## mkhidr777 (25 فبراير 2015)

انا حملت اجزاء من اليو تيوب اقول لك بارك الله فيك عمل رائع فجزاك االله خير انت ومن معك


----------



## MZAYED2010 (28 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس التميز والمبدع دائما هشام فوزي


----------



## Ibn Rushd (4 مارس 2015)

الاخ الزميل المهندس هشام فوزي المحترم
بارك الله فيك امنياتنا لك بالتوفيق وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ibn Rushd (4 مارس 2015)

اخي المهندس هشام فوزي المحترم
كيف يمكن استيراد سطح من برنامج جوجل ايرث في برنامج ال Civil 3D نسخة 2015 كما في النسخ السابقه
لك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## hosh123 (5 مارس 2015)

Ibn Rushd قال:


> اخي المهندس هشام فوزي المحترم
> كيف يمكن استيراد سطح من برنامج جوجل ايرث في برنامج ال Civil 3D نسخة 2015 كما في النسخ السابقه
> لك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام



لسوء الحظ تم إلغاء تلك الخاصيه منذ الاصدار 2013 ... ولكن يمكنك إستخدام برامج أخرى مساعده مثل برنامج plexearth أو برنامج global mapper 
ويمكنك مشاهده الفيديو التالى لمزيد من المعلومات 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzxOwU4WASs


----------



## Ibn Rushd (5 مارس 2015)

اخي الفاضل المهندس هشام فوزي
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (6 مارس 2015)

اخونا العزيز جزاكم الله خيرا
لو سمحت عندي مشكلة وارجو منكم مساعدتي فيها
انا نزلت اتوكاد سيفل 3d
من موقع اتوديسك الخاص بطلبة الجامعات
بعد تسطيب البرنامج وفتح اي ملف جديد تظهر لي هذه الرسالة
رجاء كيف يمكن ازالتها نهائيا


----------



## hosh123 (7 مارس 2015)

eng:ali sayed قال:


> اخونا العزيز جزاكم الله خيرا
> لو سمحت عندي مشكلة وارجو منكم مساعدتي فيها
> انا نزلت اتوكاد سيفل 3d
> من موقع اتوديسك الخاص بطلبة الجامعاتمشاهدة المرفق 106742
> ...



السلام عليكم 
عاده اللى بنزل نسخه خاصة بالطلبه بتبقى مشكلته فى الكتابات اللى بتظهر مع الطباعة لكن دى اول مرة أسمع بها ..... ولكن ممكن تجرب أنك تدخل الى ال option وبعدين تختار ال system tab وبعدين تشوف هل موجودة فى ال hidden massages setting أم لا ...لمزيد من المعلومات فى الصورة التالية


----------



## خالد محمد المصرى 2 (7 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع 
ولو ممكن دروس فى شرح الطرق والكرودور والقطاعات وحساب الكميات لانى لم اجدها ضمن دروس الشرح وعددها 52 درس 
ارجو الرد لانى محتاج دروس الطرق .
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hosh123 (8 مارس 2015)

خالد محمد المصرى 2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع
> ولو ممكن دروس فى شرح الطرق والكرودور والقطاعات وحساب الكميات لانى لم اجدها ضمن دروس الشرح وعددها 52 درس
> ارجو الرد لانى محتاج دروس الطرق .
> ولك جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم 
بدأت بالفعل فى دروس الطرق وهتلاقيها فى الرابط التالى بدءاً من الدرس 54 وهتنزل على النت بشكل يومى إن شاء الله
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_oGl5dlXk8&list=PLC8000153DF1EC573&index=55


----------



## عمو تامر (19 مارس 2015)

انا هنزلها 
مع الشكر 
على المجهود الرائع 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ramb (19 مارس 2015)

سلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك جزءالله خير في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## carlos011 (4 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع​


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (6 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة.
مجهود طيب و يا رب ينفع به المسلمين ربنا يبارك في عمرك و عمر والديك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (10 أبريل 2015)

باراك الله فيك انا كنت في ضائقة لكي اعرف هذا البرنامج وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك من ليبيا


----------



## م/ محمود الشريف (11 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس كنت عايز رابط للبرنامج 32 بت


----------



## hosh123 (11 أبريل 2015)

م/ محمود الشريف قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا بس كنت عايز رابط للبرنامج 32 بت



السلام عليكم 
البرنامج منذ الاصدار 2014 لا ينزل سوى بالاصدار 64 فقط لذا يمكنك تحميل نسخة قديمه منه 2013 كمثال بإصدار 32 ويمكنك ذلك من خلال الرابط التالى

CIVIL 3D 2013 32 BIT


http://trial.autodesk.com/SWDLDDLM/2013/CIV3D/ESD/AutoCAD_Civil3D_2013_English_Win_32bit.exe


CIVIL 3D 2013 64 BIT


http://trial.autodesk.com/SWDLDDLM/2013/CIV3D/ESD/AutoCAD_Civil3D_2013_English_Win_64bit.exe


----------



## ibrahim11380 (16 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم شباب لفي حد عندو شرح بالعربي لبرنامج قلوبال مابا


----------



## هيثم فاروق (26 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي حاطوم (5 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع​


----------



## محمد_غاندي (13 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
عندي سؤال لو سمحت
عندي رفع ابتدائي لطريق قديم كيف انشئ sheet excel به مناسيب 3 نقاط في القطاع العرضي ( يمين + محور + يسار )


----------



## الدويدار59 (15 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً وأحسن الله إليك​
​


----------



## الدويدار59 (15 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً​
​


----------



## GemyNezeaha (23 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
سؤال من فضلك 
كيف احسب كميات لشونه رمل 
عباره سطحين 1- سطح الارض الطبيعيه (السطح السفلي) على حدود الشونه 
2- سطح علوي للشونه 
ولكنهم ليسوا على نفس الاحداثيات فالسطح السفلي يضم ويشمل السطح العلوي بداخله ولكن بمناسيب مختلفه
وادخال الميول بين السطحين في حساب الكميات


----------



## احمد شهدى (24 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (18 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله بك .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (21 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله بك .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من الخير


----------



## محمد حـاتم (24 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد البشير محمد (15 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم باش مهندس احتاج الى طريقة سريعة لتقسيم الارض مع فتح الطرق ومساحة الطرق على جميع القطع بمعنى بعد مساحة الطريق باقى القطع متساوية المساحة تعبت من الحساب بالكسيل مرفق ملف للتوضيح وشكرا​


----------



## amraboshaheen (18 أبريل 2016)

ممتاااااااااااز


----------



## xrx155 (3 يوليو 2016)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس هشام فوزى السلام عليكم
الحقيقه انا من اشد المعجبين باسهاماتك فى دروس السيفل 3 دى خاصة و شتى ضروب البرامج الهندسية الاخرى و اننا لا يمكن ان نجازيك الا من خلال الدعاء لك بالخير و البركة
عندى استفسار بسيط اذا كان لديك الزمن اللازم للاجابه
عند فتح الملفات الخاصة التى انت تكرمت و رفعتها مصاحبة للدروس اعنى ملفات الاوتكاد المحتوية على النقاط و خطوط الكنتور و التى هى مرسومة على السيفل 3 دى 2013 على ما اعتقد المشكله اننى امتلك سيفل 3 دى 2012 لكن عندى ايضا اوتكاد 2013 فعند فتح الملف على الاوتكاد 2013 تختفى خطوط الكنتور و تظهر النفاط على شكل مربعات محتوية على النص (AeccDBCogoPoint(AeccLand100 مما لا يتيح امكانية التعامل مع الملف فهل يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة
و شكرا


----------



## مساح عام (28 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم أخ هشام :


الباندات فى البروفايل الخاصة بشبكة المياه لا تعمل فى البرنامج يظهر مستطيل فارغ و لا تظهر اى معلومات

هل من حل مثلا فى Pipe

و شكرا​


----------



## kingiraq (23 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## adam.tito (31 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل لديه استفسار حول كيفية الحصول على نظامين احداثيات في لوحة واحة على السفل 3 دي مع التقدير


----------



## abo zahra (18 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله خير ممكن لنك البرنامج بالكراك


----------



## mustafa nasih (15 مارس 2017)

أحسنتم


----------



## rafaat al (17 يوليو 2017)

يعطيك العافيه اخ هشام الرجاء شرح طريقه حساب الكميات قص جبل بأسلوب من 1/2 عن طريق civil 3d


----------



## alkot201066 (3 مارس 2018)

ممكن لو تكرمت كراك لبرنامج سيفل 2013 64bit


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أبريل 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_egy_74 (16 أبريل 2018)

ممكن كراك ل civel3d2012نسخه32bit


----------



## alaa hashem 1434 (19 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهوداتك وتقبل منك 

1- هل يمكن وضع اسهم علي alignment توضح اتجاه الميول من البروفيل التصميمي
2 - اذا كان لدي مخطط هل لحساب كميات الحفر والردم لابد اعمل لكل شارع تعريف الassembly , corridor وعمل سطح تصميمي بهذه الطريقة واحسب الكميات ام هناك طريقة اسهل واسره خصوصا مع كثرة الشوارع ف المخططات 

3- هل من اللمكن ان يتم عمل فديوهات لشرح civil view والتي تربط ال civil 3d ب 3dmax


----------



## م قاسم محمد (17 يونيو 2018)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (11 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاك الله خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك​
​


----------



## شوقي السفياني (31 أكتوبر 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني المهندسين لأفاضل اريد برنامج سيفل ثري دي 2013 لنظام 32 بت


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

لم تنفع الطريقة


----------



## emadsurv (31 يناير 2020)

السلام عليكمهل ممكن ان ترسم مساحاات الدفن فقط بين سطحين في برنامج سيفلارجوا الرد مع الشكر.


----------



## روني اوسو (20 ديسمبر 2021)

كيف يمكن رسم هذا المقطع في برنامج سيفل حيث ان طبقات الرصف مستمرة حتى نهاية الرصيف تحت طبقات الاسفلت مع ملاحظة انه يمكن اهمال المانهول الموجود في منتصف الطريق برجاء المساعدة


----------



## حمدي الخولي (27 ديسمبر 2021)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع وزادكم من علمه


----------



## حمدي الخولي (10 يناير 2022)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عبدالقادر68 (6 مايو 2022)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء استاذ


----------



## حمدي الخولي (25 يونيو 2022)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

